# My favorite color is USED .......the unvarnished patina thread!



## Carl Kotte

Photos by @stringer and comments by @panda made me crave for a thread for photos of knives in action - heavily used carbon blades with patina (not necessarily blue and pretty but more .... like Pizza?! spotty, orange, red, black and whatever), scratches and wear. Show me your blades, unvarnished, gross and ugly!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Show me your blades, unvarnished, gross and ugly!


@stringer will hopefully take this as a compliment


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> @stringer will hopefully take this as a compliment



Yes, I should have been clearer that I mean no disrespect. On the contrary, it is intended to be a compliment! A tribute to stringer!


----------



## Elliot

Here’s a couple recently snapped. 

Gesshin Hide Honyaki gyuto and Konosuke FT gyuto. 

And though the patina is light, I suppose the third image needs no explanation. 

Use ‘em all!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Elliot said:


> Here’s a couple recently snapped.
> 
> Gesshin Hide Honyaki gyuto and Konosuke FT gyuto.
> 
> And though the patina is light, I suppose the third image needs no explanation.
> 
> Use ‘em all!!



Yummy!!!!!


----------



## stringer

My favorite butcher knife. 8" bullnose. No makers mark. My guess is pre WWII.

I'm headed to work, I'll do a group shot of my work stuff.


----------



## Carl Kotte

First in line, my Mazaki!


----------



## ian

Is it possible to “like” a whole thread?


----------



## Carl Kotte

stringer said:


> I'm headed to work, I'll do a group shot of my work stuff.



And who said there are no heroes anymore? You sir proved them wrong!


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Is it possible to “like” a whole thread?



Haha, thanks! I think your comment counts as you intend it to!


----------



## thebradleycrew

Elliot said:


> Here’s a couple recently snapped.
> 
> Gesshin Hide Honyaki gyuto and Konosuke FT gyuto.
> 
> And though the patina is light, I suppose the third image needs no explanation.
> 
> Use ‘em all!!


Eliiot, love that you use the River Jump. Way to go!


----------



## stringer

Ok. Here's my four most used work knives at this moment. 

1. Vintage Sabatier ground by me






2. Kanehide TK 240







3. Ashi Ginga Sujihiki 270







4. And because there ain't no rest for the wicked. First day back from the spa
Watanabe Pro 270
Before



After a few hours of prep







Group Shot


----------



## childermass

That Sabatier looks wild! [emoji41]
Seems to get lots of action.


----------



## stringer

childermass said:


> That Sabatier looks wild! [emoji41]
> Seems to get lots of action.



Yeah. It's a workhorse in every sense of the word. 

Here's some more pics and video in action

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/stringer-wip.38269/#post-591106


----------



## childermass

stringer said:


> Yeah. It's a workhorse in every sense of the word.



Awesome blade!
I think I will have to look for something like that.


----------



## ACHiPo

stringer said:


> Yeah. It's a workhorse in every sense of the word.
> 
> Here's some more pics and video in action
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/stringer-wip.38269/#post-591106


About how hard are the old Sabatier blades? I'm guessing they are on the softer side--maybe 50 HRC?


----------



## stringer

I was surprised how hard these particular ones are. They don't feel soft like stainless Sabatier lions or German carbon that I own. They definitely aren't as hard as my factory Japanese blades so maybe 57ish. It's also unclear what kind of heat treat these things got. I'm not sure how drop forging works. Or pre 1950 heat treatments and tempering strategies. These things come very raw. The guy who sells them doesn't have a lot of info. They are on eBay if you search for Sabatier blank.


----------



## aboynamedsuita




----------



## Carl Kotte

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 58122



Wow!


----------



## CiderBear

@Carl Kotte I think your OP just describes every Takeda ever made, new or used


----------



## Carl Kotte

This is slightly off-topic, but I allow myself this one.
I did part of my training at a busy place with foie gras on the menu. How do you make your newly acquired Wüsthof Dreizack slice through food in the same way as glowing metal cuts through butter? Easy: just place your knife on the stove until it changes color. Then cut! Foie gras e.g. Despite thinning and lots of use, one can still see some dark areas left on the blade. 






No need for a dedicated foie gras cutter [emoji12]


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> @Carl Kotte I think your OP just describes every Takeda ever made, new or used



BNIB or after some delicate slices of deboned cold cooked turkey thigh?


----------



## pentryumf

@stringer:
Those sabby blanks are wicked, I have quite a few that I have been filing down. Superb steel.
Holds an edge like superman.

And you ashi ginga is a beaut!


----------



## Benuser

Hope this one is sufficiently bad ass. NOS Sab slicer.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> Hope this one is sufficiently bad ass. NOS Sab slicer.



How couldn’t it be? It is kicking!


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> This is slightly off-topic, but I allow myself this one.
> I did part of my training at a busy place with foie gras on the menu. How do you make your newly acquired Wüsthof Dreizack slice through food in the same way as glowing metal cuts through butter? Easy: just place your knife on the stove until it changes color. Then cut! Foie gras e.g. Despite thinning and lots of use, one can still see some dark areas left on the blade. View attachment 58174
> View attachment 58175
> 
> No need for a dedicated foie gras cutter [emoji12]



Hah, genius. 

So, did it kill the heat treat? Maybe it doesn’t even matter if you’re only cutting foie though?


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Hah, genius.
> 
> So, did it kill the heat treat? Maybe it doesn’t even matter if you’re only cutting foie though?



Yeah, I suppose! The knife hasn’t been quite the same since. But it still works ok and can take a decent edge.
It went through this inverted spa treatment for a month (we were both happy the menu changed): several times every evening it got the re-heattreatment only to be quenched in liver paté. Life


----------



## Benuser

ian said:


> Hah, genius.
> 
> So, did it kill the heat treat? Maybe it doesn’t even matter if you’re only cutting foie though?


IIRC, that is quite likely to happen with simple carbons, but not so much with stainless, that requires much higher temperatures to have the HT challenged.


----------



## Michi

stringer said:


> 1. Vintage Sabatier ground by me


Not ugly enough!


----------



## Michi

Benuser said:


> Hope this one is sufficiently bad ass. NOS Sab slicer.


Now _that's_ what I call a proper ugly knife!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Now _that's_ what I call a proper ugly knife!



A compliment right?


----------



## Carl Kotte

stringer said:


> Ok. Here's my four most used work knives at this moment.
> 
> Group Shot
> 
> View attachment 58089



That Sabatier really has that awesome pizza look I requested (again, no disrespect, no irony!). It looks so nice!


----------



## Dendrobatez

I sent this to panda a few weeks ago after seeing a bunch of nice fuji's being posted. I've seen so many pretty/babied ones recently and I'm over here beating mine like it owes me money.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> A compliment right?


Right!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dendrobatez said:


> I sent this to panda a few weeks ago after seeing a bunch of nice fuji's being posted. I've seen so many pretty/babied ones recently and I'm over here beating mine like it owes me money.



Haha, that’s the spirit!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Right!



Michi, I bet you have a blade or two that has seen a lot of use and little babying? Care to share?! [emoji39]


----------



## labor of love

Yo, anybody wanna do a sabatier group buy with me? $25 per blank? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Five-5-Sab...610508?hash=item23c24bea8c:g:rYEAAOSww4Bcskzk


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> I was surprised how hard these particular ones are. They don't feel soft like stainless Sabatier lions or German carbon that I own. They definitely aren't as hard as my factory Japanese blades so maybe 57ish. It's also unclear what kind of heat treat these things got. I'm not sure how drop forging works. Or pre 1950 heat treatments and tempering strategies. These things come very raw. The guy who sells them doesn't have a lot of info. They are on eBay if you search for Sabatier blank.





labor of love said:


> Yo, anybody wanna do a sabatier group buy with me? $25 per blank? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Five-5-Sab...610508?hash=item23c24bea8c:g:rYEAAOSww4Bcskzk



What’s involved in grinding one of these? I’m assuming you used powertools at least?


----------



## labor of love

I have no idea. Id likely sweet talk a custom guy into helping me.


----------



## Dendrobatez

I'd be down to go in on 1 or 2


----------



## stringer

ian said:


> What’s involved in grinding one of these? I’m assuming you used powertools at least?



I started using sandpaper, metal files and coarse diamond stones. After many many hours of working on it I bought a belt sander. Finished it on the belt sander. But I probably did 80 percent by hand.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> I started using sandpaper, metal files and coarse diamond stones. After many many hours of working on it I bought a belt sander. Finished it on the belt sander. But I probably did 80 percent by hand.



Sounds like how it would have gone for me, with 20% instead of 80%. I envy your determination.

I’m in for one blank, just so I can have an excuse to buy a belt sander.

Maybe we can send whoever buys them $25 + $10 or $15 shipping? The slowest option’s fine for me.

It would be cool to be able to compare them at the end of the day, if we all end up finishing them.


----------



## parbaked

labor of love said:


> I have no idea. Id likely sweet talk a custom guy into helping me.



Nicholas Berkofsky (Fell Knives) used to make some nice modified Sabatiers:
https://www.fellknives.com/classics/8


----------



## labor of love

I don’t want to throw this thread off anymore than I already have so anybody else interested in tracking down some vintage blanks for a group buy PM me. I think we can even have a 5 way private thread.
Hell, maybe we can just start a group buy thread under the Shop talk sub forum.
Or whatever.


----------



## Carl Kotte

labor of love said:


> I don’t want to throw this thread off anymore than I already have so anybody else interested in tracking down some vintage blanks for a group buy PM me. I think we can even have a 5 way private thread.
> Hell, maybe we can just start a group buy thread under the Shop talk sub forum.
> Or whatever.



Haha, that is very considerate of you (re: throwing the thread off)! A gentleman’s move!
By all means, continue - but don’t forget: show me your ugliest blades! [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> Hope this one is sufficiently bad ass. NOS Sab slicer.



Very pizzaesque; very good! And a cool knife. How old is it, approx?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Michi, I bet you have a blade or two that has seen a lot of use and little babying? Care to share?! [emoji39]


Hmmm… I don’t really have one like that. Closest thing would my wife’s ancient cheap kitchen knife. But I’m traveling at the moment; no chance of posting any pic. My wife’s knife is boring, anyway


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Hmmm… I don’t really have one like that. Closest thing would my wife’s ancient cheap kitchen knife. But I’m traveling at the moment; no chance of posting any pic. My wife’s knife is boring, anyway



Boring, we’ll just have to wait and see, right? Otherwise no blades that fit the description? How come? [emoji41][emoji380]


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Very pizzaesque; very good! And a cool knife. How old is it, approx?


K-Sab says 50-60s.
https://www.sabatier-k.com/tranchelard-26-cm-forge-carbone-ps22ao.html 
These bolsterless ones are depreciated by their home public. Still, has a tapered handle, in both directions, so the balance point is at 1" of the heel. This one was straight. Only work was in correcting the heel and waxing the handle.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> K-Sab says 50-60s.
> https://www.sabatier-k.com/tranchelard-26-cm-forge-carbone-ps22ao.html
> These bolsterless ones are depreciated by their home public. Still, has a tapered handle, in both directions, so the balance point is at 1" of the heel. This one was straight. Only work was in correcting the heel and waxing the handle.



Ah, I see! I’ve had my eyes on these vintage blades offered there for a while. Can you recommend them? They sure look interesting!


----------



## Chuckles

Two more Fujiyamas with working patina circa 2012.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chuckles said:


> View attachment 58269
> Two more Fujiyamas with working patina circa 2012.



Yes!!!! Have you ever removed patina from those blades (I guess that some patina must have worn off when thinned and sharpened throughout the years, but apart from that)? They have a really cool camouflage pattern. Guess you would never see them coming if they attacked you in the forest


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Ah, I see! I’ve had my eyes on these vintage blades offered there for a while. Can you recommend them? They sure look interesting!


See them as project knives. Bents and warpings are very common — storage won't have been that carefull, to say the least. Expect a thicker protruding heel section that wasn't supposed to be used on the board except for gross tasks. Get rid of it. Resulting need of profile correction — AKA stone breading. Will benefit from a good sharpening. I sharpen them just as asymmetric as, say, a Misono.
Fit&Finish are dramatic. Grinding is very, very good with a crazy distal taper. Steel is soft but very finely grained. Slightly harder than modern Sabs. Will benefit from high polishing. Sharpens very easily. I go up to 4k, and maintain easily on a 8k. Or with an almost smooth steel, think Dickoron Micro. 
Profile: traditional Sab. Modern ones have the tip slightly raised, and are heavier. Influenced by German makers. 
Different handles: Canadians — full tang, fingerguard without full bolster, meant for the North-American Market. Nogent: traditional French handle, rat tail. Originally with a thin ebony handle, could easily be replaced. Ebony was cheap in the colonial days. Nowadays with a solid wooden handle. Still very light.
http://www.cookfoodgood.com/?p=409


----------



## Chuckles

Those two are long gone. Sold them to buy a Kato back then. Liked the Fujiyama. Didn’t like the Kato. If I remember that patina was beef blood.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chuckles said:


> Those two are long gone. Sold them to buy a Kato back then. Liked the Fujiyama. Didn’t like the Kato. If I remember that patina was beef blood.



Ah, I see, I misunderstood what the ’2012’ stood for (thought it was the year they were made). Beef blood does the trick indeed [emoji41]


----------



## labor of love

Chuckles said:


> Those two are long gone. Sold them to buy a Kato back then. Liked the Fujiyama. Didn’t like the Kato. If I remember that patina was beef blood.


It’s okay chuckles, your tastes are much improved now.


----------



## Lars

30cm carbon Sab.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> 30cm carbon Sab.
> View attachment 58277



Woha!


----------



## Ryndunk

30cm carbon sab.


----------



## Kristoffer

...and a 25 cm carbon K-sab

Wow, it’s hard to capture patina.


----------



## Carl Kotte

What’s up with this: I ask KKF members to show their most used and pizza-like knives and all of a sudden Sabatiers start to overflow the thread?! Do they get a lot of use or do you only take them out on demand when asked to show your dirtiest blades?!?


----------



## Lars

Mine don't get any use. It's heavy and clunky and thick behind the edge.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Mine don't get any use. It's heavy and clunky and thick behind the edge.



Sad to hear that, but glad that you shared! Thanks! [emoji851]


----------



## Lars

Don't be sad - just avoid the currently made ones and get an oldie instead. Should be much more fun.


----------



## chinacats

Still some vintage new ones available if you know where to look...awesome thread btw.


----------



## Carl Kotte

chinacats said:


> Still some vintage new ones available if you know where to look...awesome thread btw.



I’m happy you find it awesome! [emoji16]
Yeah, so I think @Benuser posted the link to k-Sabatier’s new old stock page. They look great, and I’m somewhat tempted. Did you have another one in mind? Thanks!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> See them as project knives. Bents and warpings are very common — storage won't have been that carefull, to say the least. Expect a thicker protruding heel section that wasn't supposed to be used on the board except for gross tasks. Get rid of it. Resulting need of profile correction — AKA stone breading. Will benefit from a good sharpening. I sharpen them just as asymmetric as, say, a Misono.
> Fit&Finish are dramatic. Grinding is very, very good with a crazy distal taper. Steel is soft but very finely grained. Slightly harder than modern Sabs. Will benefit from high polishing. Sharpens very easily. I go up to 4k, and maintain easily on a 8k. Or with an almost smooth steel, think Dickoron Micro.
> Profile: traditional Sab. Modern ones have the tip slightly raised, and are heavier. Influenced by German makers.
> Different handles: Canadians — full tang, fingerguard without full bolster, meant for the North-American Market. Nogent: traditional French handle, rat tail. Originally with a thin ebony handle, could easily be replaced. Ebony was cheap in the colonial days. Nowadays with a solid wooden handle. Still very light.
> http://www.cookfoodgood.com/?p=409



Wow, and wow again! Thank you very much! I’m even more eager to give it a go now. Will have to think long and hard about this.


----------



## stringer

Carl Kotte said:


> What’s up with this: I ask KKF members to show their most used and pizza-like knives and all of a sudden Sabatiers start to overflow the thread?! Do they get a lot of use or do you only take them out on demand when asked to show your dirtiest blades?!?



I use mine as a beater knife. It's mainly there to do heavy jobs that would damage my Japanese knives. I use it pretty frequently to break down whole chickens and lobsters.


----------



## Benuser

Lars said:


> Mine don't get any use. It's heavy and clunky and thick behind the edge.


I guess it's a 'chef de chef', or lobster-cracker, comparable to the Western deba. Not much normal use for it.


----------



## chinacats

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m happy you find it awesome! [emoji16]
> Yeah, so I think @Benuser posted the link to k-Sabatier’s new old stock page. They look great, and I’m somewhat tempted. Did you have another one in mind? Thanks!



Knife store in my home town carries them...Strata Portland... not sure if webpage is up yet as they're rather new but def on IG...
@strataportland


----------



## DitmasPork




----------



## Carl Kotte

DitmasPork said:


>



I like it!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

A pineapple got my 52100 Kip going with a solid patina.


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> What’s up with this: I ask KKF members to show their most used and pizza-like knives and all of a sudden Sabatiers start to overflow the thread?! Do they get a lot of use or do you only take them out on demand when asked to show your dirtiest blades?!?



Mine sees use almost daily. The profile on the 10” is great. To no surprise it doesn’t stay sharp for more than preparing a family dinner, but that only means more sharpening practice for me *JeremyClarksonSmugSmile*


----------



## TheVincenzo

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Wow, it’s hard to capture patina.



I've gotten the best results by taking pictures outside on either an overcast day or in the shade. Provides nice even lighting and good color rendition.


----------



## DitmasPork

Just gotta put this up, inspired by the "Kkf just a place for knife sale profit?" thread. This not bought from a flipper, think it was $500–$550 brand new. Just using it as a beater to open tuna cans.


----------



## jonnachang

Speaking of vintage, just purchased a vintage Ed Wusthof 8” carbon chef knife which already has a nice patina . Love all the vintage European carbons! Cheers!


----------



## DitmasPork

jonnachang said:


> Speaking of vintage, just purchased a vintage Ed Wusthof 8” carbon chef knife which already has a nice patina . Love all the vintage European carbons! Cheers!View attachment 58303
> View attachment 58304



That's a great looking Wustof! Old German carbon is great, I got an old Wustof carbon cleaver from my mom, think it's from the 50s.


----------



## riba

Quick snapshot of my Wat


----------



## Carl Kotte

riba said:


> Quick snapshot of my Wat



Nice one!!! Is there a half concealed damascus pattern I see there, or has the patina started to develop a damascus appearance all by itself? [emoji16] Very cool! Could no doubt be uglier though, this is a beauty! [emoji57]


----------



## riba

Carl Kotte said:


> Nice one!!! Is there a half concealed damascus pattern I see there, or has the patina started to develop a damascus appearance all by itself? [emoji16] Very cool! Could no doubt be uglier though, this is a beauty! [emoji57]


It is a kintaro ame (damascus) indeed. Too nice to not be used


----------



## Carl Kotte

Munetoshi KU after 2 hours of prep.


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Unfortunately I own no carbon knifes yet..but someday I would like to try to own a European style carbon knife. We have a local store here who sells brand new( never used ) vintage k Sabatier carbon knifes manufactured before 1960 and stored by k Sabatier in Thiers since. If i in any ways could justify the price of 3000 Danish KR ( 450 USD) I would buy it strait away

It is this one. 

https://foodgear.dk/collections/kokkeknive/products/k-sabatier-antik-kokkekniv-20-cm


----------



## Carl Kotte

HappyamateurDK said:


> Unfortunately I own no carbon knifes yet..but someday I would like to try to own a European style carbon knife. We have a local store here who sells brand new( never used ) vintage k Sabatier carbon knifes manufactured before 1960 and stored by k Sabatier in Thiers since. If i in any ways could justify the price of 3000 Danish KR ( 450 USD) I would buy it strait away
> 
> It is this one.
> 
> https://foodgear.dk/collections/kokkeknive/products/k-sabatier-antik-kokkekniv-20-cm



You could always check out the 1960’s blades offered by K Sabatier on their own website. They may not have that particular model, but they do have a lot of NOS carbons from the same era much cheaper.


----------



## Kristoffer

HappyamateurDK said:


> Unfortunately I own no carbon knifes yet..but someday I would like to try to own a European style carbon knife. We have a local store here who sells brand new( never used ) vintage k Sabatier carbon knifes manufactured before 1960 and stored by k Sabatier in Thiers since. If i in any ways could justify the price of 3000 Danish KR ( 450 USD) I would buy it strait away
> 
> It is this one.
> 
> https://foodgear.dk/collections/kokkeknive/products/k-sabatier-antik-kokkekniv-20-cm



3000 DKK seems a bit stiff compared to what other vintage Sabs sell for doesn’t it? 

You could get quite a lot of carbon knife for that money... Pretty close to a Toyama of Watanabe for example, though that’s a completely different knife of course. Or a 270 mm KS maybe?


----------



## Lars

https://www.sabatier-shop.com/8-in-chef-knife-nogent-carbon-n20ao.html


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> 3000 DKK seems a bit stiff compared to what other vintage Sabs sell for doesn’t it?
> 
> You could get quite a lot of carbon knife for that money... Pretty close to a Toyama of Watanabe for example, though that’s a completely different knife of course. Or a 270 mm KS maybe?



Exactly..my wife probably wouldn’t understand and a quick google search show it can be done cheaper


----------



## SeattleBen

chinacats said:


> Knife store in my home town carries them...Strata Portland... not sure if webpage is up yet as they're rather new but def on IG...
> @strataportland



He’s on here as smashmasta and I bought one from him that I’ve absolutely loved!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Took this 280 Masamoto to break down some fish. Not my weapon of choice, but it got the job done.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

My first iron clad knife and I’m still working on controlling surface rust and nurturing a protective patina. Ugly can be so beautiful though


----------



## Carl Kotte

Alwayzbakin said:


> My first iron clad knife and I’m still working on controlling surface rust and nurturing a protective patina. Ugly can be so beautiful though



That is a beauty!


----------



## Michi

Alwayzbakin said:


> Ugly can be so beautiful though


This in the wrong thread. Needs to go into Carl's thread instead


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> This in the wrong thread. Needs to go into Carl's thread instead



My thought exactly. Oh wait, it is in my thread!!! [emoji848][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh wait, it is in my thread!!!


Oops…


----------



## daizee

An early A2 paring knife after 6mo in my cousin's kitchen:


----------



## Carl Kotte

daizee said:


> An early A2 paring knife after 6mo in my cousin's kitchen:



A bit spotty, very nice, but no red or orange hues here. Very nice work [emoji41]


----------



## daizee

No beef or pork in that kitchen.
All the blue is in the handle.


----------



## hennyville

Cool thread anyway!


----------



## Carl Kotte

hennyville said:


> Cool thread anyway!



Hello sir! I think you’re today’s winner (not that there really is a contest): these are among the finest specimens I’ve seen. That rich almost brown color rubs Carl Kotte’s thread in just the right way [emoji203][emoji203][emoji203]


----------



## Tim Rowland

my work slicer, 52100. Lots of prime rib and brisket slicing


----------



## Tim Rowland

Boning knife in 1095


----------



## Carl Kotte

Tim Rowland said:


> View attachment 59773
> 
> 
> Boning knife in 1095



Now we’re talking [emoji215][emoji41]


----------



## hennyville

Here is my Kato 240 dragon, somebody call it unicorn, i call it workhorse. https://www.instagram.com/p/BW-Cw37lpbo/?igshid=dud5i6iif8f9


----------



## Matus

hennyville said:


> Here is my Kato 240 dragon, somebody call it unicorn, i call it workhorse. https://www.instagram.com/p/BW-Cw37lpbo/?igshid=dud5i6iif8f9
> View attachment 59777



I think that we can close this thread now


----------



## hennyville

Matus said:


> I think that we can close this thread now


I want to see some Shitefusa Kitaeji in this condition, come on guys! Show us some rust!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Matus said:


> I think that we can close this thread now



Noooooooooo [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Matus said:


> I think that we can close this thread now



It is unlikely that we’ll see a more impressive knife in a less nutmeg-ish condition than this.
But, I say -give me more! It doesn’t have to be unicorns. All used carbons are welcome!


----------



## CiderBear

If someone sends me their Shig I promise I can make it look worse than that Kato


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> If someone sends me their Shig I promise I can make it look worse than that Kato



Haha, good one! 
How would you go about?


----------



## CiderBear

I'll just send it to my future in laws and ask for it back after a week


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> I'll just send it to my future in laws and ask for it back after a week



Ouch! Do you think they would manage to do some custom uneven serration while at it?


----------



## childermass

Carl Kotte said:


> Ouch! Do you think they would manage to do some custom uneven serration while at it?



If you are looking for something like that I have a friend that can work wonders on carbon steel with nothing but a pull through sharpener [emoji4].


----------



## childermass

Found the last picture I kept of this disaster:




The patina was kind of nice though.


----------



## childermass

Tim Rowland said:


> View attachment 59772
> 
> 
> my work slicer, 52100. Lots of prime rib and brisket slicing



I really dig how even the discoloration is on this knife.


----------



## stringer

Tosa Nakiri from Hida Tool

This is usually just my test knife for new stones. I decided to use it to cut some stuff other than paper towel and arm hair. Takes a patina fast.











And a choil shot.


----------



## Michi

stringer said:


> Tosa Nakiri from Hida Tool


I'd say this one makes the grade, well done!


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> It is unlikely that we’ll see a more impressive knife in a less nutmeg-ish condition than this.
> But, I say -give me more! It doesn’t have to be unicorns. All used carbons are welcome!



I’d say that color is very like nutmeg.


----------



## Elliot

My trio of Kato WH.


----------



## daveb

300mm Kono Suji. Lot of red, blue and even purples after just one use.





I suck at cake but it's not for lack of practice.


----------



## stringer

daveb said:


> 300mm Kono Suji. Lot of red, blue and even purples after just one use.View attachment 59966
> View attachment 59966
> 
> 
> I suck at cake but it's not for lack of practice.



I always make one of the cooks loan me one of their crappy stainless cheapos for the cake. Otherwise, you are sure to lose the tip when you dunk it in the baine marie.


----------



## Carl Kotte

daveb said:


> 300mm Kono Suji. Lot of red, blue and even purples after just one use.View attachment 59966
> View attachment 59966
> 
> 
> I suck at cake but it's not for lack of practice.



The pink and purple hues are so wild! Do you rinse the blade in hot water, then apply more cake, and redo the whole process ending things with cotton pads to get the result? [emoji848][emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Oh, and btw @daveb, is it a saya pin I see hiding behind the rose to the right?


----------



## Xenif

daveb said:


> 300mm Kono Suji. Lot of red, blue and even purples after just one use.View attachment 59966
> View attachment 59966
> 
> 
> I suck at cake but it's not for lack of practice.


Winner


----------



## Thorndahl88

Zensho nikiri #blue 2


----------



## Ryndunk

CCK and sab paring


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ryndunk said:


> CCK and sab paring
> View attachment 60014



Yummy!


----------



## Michi

Ryndunk said:


> CCK and sab paring


Nice and ugly, just as I like them!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Nice and ugly, just as I like them!



In that respect, we are alike! [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

It is hard to make a stainless clad really ugly, but I’m working on it. Wakui


----------



## inferno

i know a secret.


----------



## daveb

Much rather w
a
t
c
h

Cheech than Cliffy


----------



## inferno

i think that quote kinda sums up "the general knife industry" really well when they are trying to promote their newest supersteel that has only been around for like 50 years and the newest spaceage whizzbang process (like salt baths and similar). there is so much mumbo jumbo voodoo crapola in the biz these days. and somebody had to call them out.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Carl Kotte

@M1kr3 Boner?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> @M1kr3 Boner?



Not to sure. Possibly extremely worn down scimitar? It was the owners Dad's..


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Not to sure. Possibly extremely worn down scimitar? It was the owners Dad's..



Denial! That’s three strikes! You’re out! [emoji16][emoji12]
Just kidding. Cool knife. Someone has sharpened it not too long ago, it seems [emoji1303]


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Denial! That’s three strikes! You’re out! [emoji16][emoji12]
> Just kidding. Cool knife. Someone has sharpened it not too long ago, it seems [emoji1303]



The owner likes to take it to the crystolons every few days. He never really gets it razor sharp, just sharper(ish) than it was. Old and stubborn?


----------



## stringer

Ok, so this is stainless clad stainless, not exactly patina, but I think it qualifies. This is an eBay score. Vintage Kikuichi Warikomi Gold 180 Gyuto. Vg-5 or 10. It's in rough shape, just got it in the mail from Japan. Scratched to hell. No core steel showing except on the spine. Weird little 2/3 tang handle. Someone's initials or something scratched into the back. It will be a fun project.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> Ok, so this is stainless clad stainless, not exactly patina, but I think it qualifies. This is an eBay score. Vintage Kikuichi Warikomi Gold 180 Gyuto. Vg-5 or 10. It's in rough shape, just got it in the mail from Japan. Scratched to hell. No core steel showing except on the spine. Weird little 2/3 tang handle. Someone's initials or something scratched into the back. It will be a fun project.
> 
> View attachment 60689
> 
> View attachment 60690
> 
> View attachment 60691
> 
> View attachment 60692



Looks like the owner did a lot of work on it themselves. Makes sense to have a second maker’s mark.


----------



## inferno

looks like its gonna need some thinning


----------



## stringer

inferno said:


> looks like its gonna need some thinning



At least an hour on each side. This thing has been sharpened into the ground.


----------



## Bodine

Kochi, normal use in home kitchen for 3 years.


----------



## Macaroni

Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki 135mm Petty in White #3. Gets a lot of use for the daily small tasks. Bought it thinking it would be a drawer queen (because price) but it’s ended up being a daily beater.


----------



## CiderBear

Disgusting...










Watanabe iron clad after 3 meals: (2) 0.5 lb of steak, (2) 1 lb of duck breast, (3) 4 lbs of cold chashu

I guess this is why Toyama decided to just make stainless clad gyutos from now

@Carl Kotte happy?


----------



## Michi

CiderBear said:


> @Carl Kotte happy?


He had better be!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@CiderBear - I couldn’t be happier. You have a real beauty there! [emoji39]


----------



## CiderBear

@Carl Kotte now complete with fingerprints


----------



## MrHiggins

Here's my old 210 Kochi V2. I gave it to a friend and I sharpen it for her every month or so. Such a great knife!


----------



## Carl Kotte

MrHiggins said:


> Here's my old 210 Kochi V2. I gave it to a friend and I sharpen it for her every month or so. Such a great knife!View attachment 61293



That’s pizzalicious! Those colors [emoji121]️


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> @Carl Kotte now complete with fingerprints



Yummy! Makes me think of cluedo though. (Bear committed the murder, in the kitchen, with a Gyuto that had her finger prints all over it).


----------



## MrHiggins

Here's my wife's favorite knife: Misono 180 gyuto. I like this little guy, too!


----------



## inferno

MrHiggins said:


> Here's my old 210 Kochi V2. I gave it to a friend and I sharpen it for her every month or so. Such a great knife!View attachment 61293



looks good too. she's really taking care of it.


----------



## MrHiggins

inferno said:


> looks good too. she's really taking care of it.


I know, it's a little sad. I tell her to wipe it down, but alas...


----------



## Travis petosa

Daily petty.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Wiped down... or not.
Used? Absolutely!


----------



## Kristoffer

Update on the K-Sab... Salmon, feta cheese and some tomatoes (and some tweaking in Lightroom for full disclosure).


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Update on the K-Sab... Salmon, feta cheese and some tomatoes (and some tweaking in Lightroom for full disclosure).
> 
> View attachment 63024


Wow, that looks really really cool! Perhaps it even deserves to be in that other patina thread where knives look good


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> Wow, that looks really really cool! Perhaps it even deserves to be in that other patina thread where knives look good



Thanks! I fear that the crosshatch looking pattern might be a small patch of rust though... Feta cheese is apparently quite salty


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Thanks! I fear that the crosshatch looking pattern might be a small patch of rust though... Feta cheese is apparently quite salty


Ah, good to know: you’ve posted in the right thread after all


----------



## ian

Disturbing white patina after thinly slicing a few pounds of apples. Beautiful.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Disturbing white patina after thinly slicing a few pounds of apples. Beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 63359



Yeah, that one looks ruined. Better send it to the spa. Or simply throw it away.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, that one looks ruined. Better send it to the spa. Or simply throw it away.



I'll give it a nice place to retire.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> I'll give it a nice place to retire.



A swimming pool!?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> A swimming pool!?



Do you not like swimming pools? What'd they ever do to you?


----------



## Ryndunk

Watanabe cleaver


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ryndunk said:


> View attachment 63477
> 
> Watanabe cleaver



Massive!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Do you not like swimming pools? What'd they ever do to you?



Who said I’ve anything against them? I might love them! I might even be a swimming pool - although that’s of course not very likely.


----------



## Michi

Ryndunk said:


> Watanabe cleaver


That’s the most austere patina I’ve seen so far. Understated restrained elegance…


----------



## adder

Hey pals! I'm a soon-to-be Japanese knife owner. I've got the pictured knife in the mail, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I'm wondering what your thoughts on starting and maintaining a healthy patina are for me. I'm fastidious with any necessary upkeep. I'd like to have a naturally born patina that is healthy for the steel- not necessarily anything purposefully absurd or patterned. Thanks for all of your input, everybody!


----------



## Carl Kotte

adder said:


> Hey pals! I'm a soon-to-be Japanese knife owner. I've got the pictured knife in the mail, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I'm wondering what your thoughts on starting and maintaining a healthy patina are for me. I'm fastidious with any necessary upkeep. I'd like to have a naturally born patina that is healthy for the steel- not necessarily anything purposefully absurd or patterned. Thanks for all of your input, everybody!View attachment 67784



Nice knife. Keep it dry after use and don’t overdo things. [emoji41][emoji16]


----------



## Kristoffer

adder said:


> Hey pals! I'm a soon-to-be Japanese knife owner. I've got the pictured knife in the mail, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I'm wondering what your thoughts on starting and maintaining a healthy patina are for me. I'm fastidious with any necessary upkeep. I'd like to have a naturally born patina that is healthy for the steel- not necessarily anything purposefully absurd or patterned. Thanks for all of your input, everybody!View attachment 67784



Nice looking knife!

Cutting hot, juicy cooked meats seem to have been a successful “recipe” for a nice blueish patina for many?

I mostly cut veggies; tomatoes, onions, peppers etc. and that’s mainly yielded brownish patina so far.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kristoffer said:


> Nice looking knife!
> 
> Cutting hot, juicy cooked meats seem to have been a successful “recipe” for a nice blueish patina for many?
> 
> I mostly cut veggies; tomatoes, onions, peppers etc. and that’s mainly yielded brownish patina so for.



And that’s why you belong here![emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## M1k3

Hot chicken (undercooked some seems to cause more coloring) and pork do a nice job. Garlic can give orangeish/red colors also.


----------



## adder

Carl Kotte said:


> Nice knife. Keep it dry after use and don’t overdo things. [emoji41][emoji16]


Thanks!


----------



## adder

M1k3 said:


> Hot chicken (undercooked some seems to cause more coloring) and pork do a nice job. Garlic can give orangeish/red colors also.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## adder

Kristoffer said:


> Nice looking knife!
> 
> Cutting hot, juicy cooked meats seem to have been a successful “recipe” for a nice blueish patina for many?
> 
> I mostly cut veggies; tomatoes, onions, peppers etc. and that’s mainly yielded brownish patina so far.


Much appreciated!


----------



## adder

adder said:


> Hey pals! I'm a soon-to-be Japanese knife owner. I've got the pictured knife in the mail, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I'm wondering what your thoughts on starting and maintaining a healthy patina are for me. I'm fastidious with any necessary upkeep. I'd like to have a naturally born patina that is healthy for the steel- not necessarily anything purposefully absurd or patterned. Thanks for all of your input, everybody!View attachment 67784


I'll keep you folks in the loop and post pics on arrival and then after some juicage!


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> And that’s why you belong here![emoji12][emoji16]



Some lovely hues there isn’t there?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kristoffer said:


> Some lovely hues there isn’t there?
> 
> View attachment 67790



Yes!!! [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kristoffer said:


> Some lovely hues there isn’t there?
> 
> View attachment 67790



Just compare with this masterpiece!


----------



## Kristoffer

Looks like my Maz is in good company! I find it great how the finish of these is sort of “ok”, but not more. It’s like they went “that’ll do, it’s meant to be used anyway”. It makes using it all that much more stress free.

I can definitely see why someone would want to get a highly polished damascus clad knife, some are true works of art, but if it were me I would dread every sharpening out of fear I’d accidentally touch the bevel on the stone and scratch the nice finish.


----------



## Hanmak17

adder said:


> Hey pals! I'm a soon-to-be Japanese knife owner. I've got the pictured knife in the mail, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I'm wondering what your thoughts on starting and maintaining a healthy patina are for me. I'm fastidious with any necessary upkeep. I'd like to have a naturally born patina that is healthy for the steel- not necessarily anything purposefully absurd or patterned. Thanks for all of your input, everybody!View attachment 67784


Congrats on the knife. Frequently I find that polishing/patina/polishing/patina reduces the reactivity of some knifes and makes for a much more stable knife. Less smell when cutting onions and the like, with a nice stable patina that looks great. Have fun


----------



## adder

Hanmak17 said:


> Congrats on the knife. Frequently I find that polishing/patina/polishing/patina reduces the reactivity of some knifes and makes for a much more stable knife. Less smell when cutting onions and the like, with a nice stable patina that looks great. Have fun


Thanks a lot! What exactly are you meaning when you say polishing?


----------



## Hanmak17

adder said:


> Thanks a lot! What exactly are you meaning when you say polishing?


Just that. Polishing the primary bevel (typically with a progression of high grit stones or finger stones) to clean up grind marks from manufacturer, any edge work you might do etc. Not sure why this helps but polishing the bevel on many of my knives dramatically improved the reactivity (less reactive) See the sharpening station for more info. To keep this on topic here is an example...125sc honyaki that is barely reactive at this point


----------



## ian

Hanmak17 said:


> View attachment 68031
> 
> Just that. Polishing the primary bevel (typically with a progression of high grit stones or finger stones) to clean up grind marks from manufacturer, any edge work you might do etc. Not sure why this helps but polishing the bevel on many of my knives dramatically improved the reactivity (less reactive) See the sharpening station for more info. To keep this on topic here is an example...125sc honyaki that is barely reactive at this point



Probably you’re just making the finish smoother. A high grit finish (in the extreme, a mirror polish) is less reactive than a low grit finish. This makes sense, because little nooks and crannies and stuff make more surface area on the blade to react with. Probably there’s a better explanation, too.

But I’d imagine that the fact that you’re going patina/polish/patina/polish is irrelevant, and it’s just all the polishing that makes the difference.


----------



## Hanmak17

ian said:


> Probably you’re just making the finish smoother.
> 
> But I’d imagine that the fact that you’re going patina/polish/patina/polish is irrelevant, and it’s just all the polishing that makes the difference.


Perhaps though I'm not so sure. Best results come from Aizu > Uchi finish. Both stones exhibit reactive response to the carbon steel, ie if I leave the mud on the knife for longer then 1-2 min they will discolor the metal. I suspect this contributes as well.


----------



## M1k3

Headstart


----------



## adder

Hanmak17 said:


> Perhaps though I'm not so sure. Best results come from Aizu > Uchi finish. Both stones exhibit reactive response to the carbon steel, ie if I leave the mud on the knife for longer then 1-2 min they will discolor the metal. I suspect this contributes as well.


Interesting indeed. This and the surface area bit totally make sense. On that note, for a start, I bought a combo 220/1k Naniwa stone. (I think I got a decent hang of it today which was my first time sharpening; I sharpened Jamie Oliver santoku that's been in the block a while.) Do you recon that's an acceptable stone for an AS knife (which is soon to arrive) or should I go and grab a couple steps higher?


----------



## M1k3

Naniwa, whichever line you have, are better than Amazon generic stones. You'll be fine. The more expensive ones probably cut faster and dish slower, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## adder

M1k3 said:


> Naniwa, whichever line you have, are better than Amazon generic stones. You'll be fine. The more expensive ones probably cut faster and dish slower, but it's not a big deal.


Cheers, thanks!


----------



## Carl Kotte

The Sugimoto Honesuki got some action


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Like everyone said, raw meat does it quickly.


----------



## minibatataman

Edits: oops wrong patina thread haha.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

minibatataman said:


> Edits: oops wrong patina thread haha.


yea...yours was too nice for this thread.


----------



## Carl Kotte

minibatataman said:


> Edits: oops wrong patina thread haha.



Booooooh!!!


----------



## minibatataman

Carl Kotte said:


> Booooooh!!!






Don't worry I'll make it up to you 
Old usuba that after a very long shift was the only sharp knife I had left so I had to use it for all sorts of things it wasn't designed to do. Did surprisingly well, here's the results..


----------



## adder

Okay pals, as I mentioned, I recently invested in a Shinko Seilan AS gyuto 210 KU by Shiro Kamo. Here is a picture when I got it and then after a few days of vegetable action. (Onion, tomato, lime, potato, cilantro, jalapeno, garlic, broccoli, cauliflower, and carrot to be specific.)

Does it look like it should? Anything concerning about the patina? IS that a patina?

(I know, I chipped the very tip of the blade while cleaning it. Should be a relatively easy repair.)

Thanks for your feedback, everybody!


----------



## M1k3

Does it have any texture to it? If not, it's fine. Where the orangeish color is, is that where most of the garlic was done?


----------



## adder

M1k3 said:


> Does it have any texture to it? If not, it's fine. Where the orangeish color is, is that where most of the garlic was done?


No texture anywhere; all smooth. I use a lot of garlic. I played with cutting near the tip somewhat but the garlic was largely cut around the central area.


----------



## M1k3

adder said:


> No texture anywhere; all smooth. I use a lot of garlic. I played with cutting near the tip somewhat but the garlic was largely cut around the central area.



Some iron/steel reacts to garlic with an orange/red/rust color. But since it's smooth and that's where the majority of the garlic was cut, you're good.


----------



## adder

M1k3 said:


> Some iron/steel reacts to garlic with an orange/red/rust color. But since it's smooth and that's where the majority of the garlic was cut, you're good.


Cool! If I get more heavy rust, so I need a rust remover type thing?


----------



## M1k3

That'll work but I'd save it for heavier rust. You can use baking soda paste, simichrome or similar, slurry from your finer stones.


----------



## adder

M1k3 said:


> That'll work but I'd save it for heavier rust. You can use baking soda paste, simichrome or similar, slurry from your finer stones.


Okay great! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## rogue108

How is this different than the stickied patina thread?


----------



## adder

rogue108 said:


> How is this different than the stickied patina thread?


Didn't know it existed. Where can I find it?


----------



## ian

rogue108 said:


> How is this different than the stickied patina thread?



You're supposed to post more funky patinas here. Don't post a beautiful blue that you get after taking your brand new knife out and cutting through some chicken breast a few times. Rather, post pics of some knife that you've left out on the counter for hours multiple times and abused heavily in your kitchen. This is a thread for rugged beauty.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> This is a thread for rugged beauty.


Ian, you are being way too diplomatic here. This thread is for ugly knives, pure and simple.

None of this hipster "see that unusual shade of purple I got by cutting star fruit from Sri Lanka, followed by a 25-minute bath in an emulsion of 50% pure unhomogenised and unpasteurised milk and 50% lightly puréed eye of newt".

The kind of knife we want to see here is "I cut 16 kg of onion and then broke down an ox carcass, and now the knife looks like crap."

_—That's not a patina… *That's* a patina!




_


----------



## Garner Harrison

My first patina!  

Got it from prepping dinner for the family, cut some raw chicken breast, onion, carrot and broccoli. Was going to chop up some potatoes but they were rancid sadly  

Hope this is ugly enough for youse


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Garner Harrison Cool! I welcome you and I dig the attempt, but I see a lot of blue here Try working more with Brown, yellow and orange, and make it spottier [emoji23]
Have to ask: last pic, is that your leg?


----------



## Garner Harrison

Carl Kotte said:


> Have to ask: last pic, is that your leg?



That is my skinny knee in all of its glory, was trying to get a nice angle for the photos


----------



## Carl Kotte

Garner Harrison said:


> That is my skinny knee in all of its glory, was trying to get a nice angle for the photos



That’s one great knee you have there. My eyesight isn’t quite as good as it should be so I first thought it was a finger. And, with that perspective in place, your knife looked like a small petty. And I was confused [emoji23][emoji1303]


----------



## M1k3

Other thread. Not enough brown, grey or frosting.


----------



## MrHiggins

In person, this Fujiyama 210 petty fits the theme of this thread (lots of reds and oranges). The photos makes the patina much nicer looking. Strange!


----------



## stringer

Time to update the Shi.han pic.


----------



## stringer

What's really crazy is it's still mirror if you look at it from a 45 degree angle. I'll show you what I mean in a second.


----------



## stringer

From straight on, heavy dark patina. But the bevel has been polished up to Shapton Glass 8k. So from the right angle, it's still quite mirror.


----------



## labor of love

Shihan, hands down my fave KU.


----------



## Carl Kotte

MrHiggins said:


> In person, this Fujiyama 210 petty fits the theme of this thread (lots of reds and oranges). The photos makes the patina much nicer looking. Strange!
> 
> View attachment 69676
> View attachment 69677



Wonderful knife! 
I take your word for it: the photos failed to reveal the true nature of that patina! [emoji1303]


----------



## Carl Kotte

stringer said:


> Time to update the Shi.han pic.
> 
> View attachment 70105



Very even and semi-dark grey patina. Almost like old sabatiers... interesting. 
And I agree, that thing is almost mirror when looked at from the right angle. I’m confused and mesmerized.


----------



## childermass

Slowly I’m getting there...


----------



## Carl Kotte

@childermass Mmm mmm mmm!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Nagakin

Forgecraft that started as my first project and ended up the workhorse. Actually a lot darker than the photo.


----------



## Simonsimon

Jernbolaget knife found at local junk-shop


----------



## Simonsimon

Masamoto blue haze[emoji946]


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Finally pulled the trigger on a new beater. Went with a standard masahiro 240. Not a bad little knife. Tried to force a patina and failed because I’m pretty sure those stripes from the brush you’re seeing were slightly rusting. So I took most of it off and put it to work this week. Looks like crap haha just how it should look.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Robert Lavacca said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a new beater. Went with a standard masahiro 240. Not a bad little knife. Tried to force a patina and failed because I’m pretty sure those stripes from the brush you’re seeing were slightly rusting. So I took most of it off and put it to work this week. Looks like crap haha just how it should look.



That looks really good! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] And Masahiros are great knives (in particular considering their moderate prices).


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Carl Kotte said:


> That looks really good! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] And Masahiros are great knives (in particular considering their moderate prices).


I was pleasantly surprised. Just need to figure out sharpening it a little better. But for 111 bucks from sointu its a no brainer


----------



## soigne_west

I was gonna post this over in BLUE but I think it fits better here

Markin in wx-15 (52100)


----------



## Michi

OK, I'm about to make a lot of enemies…

So, I quite like a bit of a blue shimmer on my carbon knives. Sort of gives them character and interest, and it can be quite pretty.

On the other hand, we've seen some absolutely spectacular examples of patina in this thread lately. I admire those in some sort of abstract and artistic sense. But, to be honest, I wouldn't like my knife to look like that. I cannot shake the quiet nagging in the back of my mind of "that's a neglected and dirty knife".

From what I've heard, in Japan, a patina is simply considered dirty. (Yes, I know that it isn't really dirty.) Chefs there go to great lengths to clean and polish their knives daily, to make sure they do _not_ have a patina.

In the end, I guess it's just a matter of taste. Personally, once that patina gets a bit too beefy, I remove it, and watch it grow again over the next month or so.


----------



## mise_en_place

Michi said:


> From what I've heard, in Japan, a patina is simply considered dirty. (Yes, I know that it isn't really dirty.) Chefs there go to great lengths to clean and polish their knives daily, to make sure they do _not_ have a patina.
> 
> In the end, I guess it's just a matter of taste. Personally, once that patina gets a bit too beefy, I remove it, and watch it grow again over the next month or so.



I think patinas look cool, but I definitely prefer them for maintenance purposes. I'm less worried about rust if I have a nice patina going is how I see it. Also, couldn't imagine using fresh white steel on onions every day...


----------



## soigne_west

Michi said:


> But, to be honest, I wouldn't like my knife to look like that. I cannot shake the quiet nagging in the back of my mind of "that's a neglected and dirty knife"



I’m just gonna assume this was directed at my post. I take no offense but would just like to state that this is after one day in a pro kitchen. Not doing anything to further enhance the
Petina to form. I didn’t let it sit in blood and I didn’t wipe it after every use. This is how it looked after work. Could it use a cleaning... sure. I agree with you. But I though those photos were an accurate representation of this thread.

thanks
Graham


----------



## stringer

mise_en_place said:


> I think patinas look cool, but I definitely prefer them for maintenance purposes. I'm less worried about rust if I have a nice patina going is how I see it. Also, couldn't imagine using fresh white steel on onions every day...



Exactly. An addition of chrome in steel creates a surface oxide layer that protects against stains and rust. A carefully coaxed carbon patina is also an oxide layer that protects against stains and rust. Stainless is a clear coat and patina is more like a varnish but they both get the job done.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I’ll take a healthy patina over black onions.. red cabbage.. etc any day. That’s the reason I let my knives form patinas. In a fast paced busy environment the last thing anyone wants is black onions etc.


----------



## Michi

soigne_west said:


> I’m just gonna assume this was directed at my post.


No, I wasn't specifically aiming it at anyone. We've had a quite a lot of knives in this thread with really strong patina.

I didn't mean to spoil anyone's party. After all, everyone is free to have their knives as shiny or as patina'd as they like. Personally, I let it go only so far, and then clean it up a little. And, yes, I don't like my onions black either


----------



## Carl Kotte

@soigne_west Thanks for sharing! you really hit the nail with that one (after all, it’s exactly those kinds of pictures I had in mind creating this thread!). Personally I think the blade looks very cool, but aesthetics is beside the point. The looks of a good functional blade used in a PRO environment will not appeal to everyone, but everybody should appreciate its utility. Thanks a lot


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Michi Yes, we’re all different aren’t we? [emoji5]




I always aim for the perfect color... beige. But I’ll take Brown and grey everyday! [emoji41]


----------



## soigne_west

Gosh I really regret letting my dalman honyaki go... looking good @Carl Kotte . And thanks for the kind words


----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> Gosh I really regret letting my dalman honyaki go... looking good @Carl Kotte . And thanks for the kind words



Thanks! Yeah, it’s a fantastic knife that I’m still getting to know. 
I’m just a home user who cooks a lot. Without this patina I wouldn’t be able to use my carbon blades much at all (having two kids running round my feet screaming all the time); with all interruptions, lack of space and whatnot my carbons would rust fast in use if it weren’t for the protection the patina offers. Otherwise I’d be using a lot more sg2 [emoji41][emoji851]


----------



## kidsos

Was suggested to post here by @Kristoffer


----------



## Kristoffer

kidsos said:


> Was suggested to post here by @Kristoffer
> View attachment 74411



Your Mazaki is in good company here


----------



## nutmeg

stringer said:


> Time to update the Shi.han pic.
> 
> View attachment 70105


Sexy pic


----------



## kidsos

Kristoffer said:


> Your Mazaki is in good company here
> 
> View attachment 74412


A lot of yellows on mazaki it seems


----------



## Kristoffer

kidsos said:


> A lot of yellows on mazaki it seems



Indeed, at least from what I’m using it for. Standard mix of veggies, including tomatoes, onions and peppers gives me mostly yellow. 

I did however manage to get the core steel to turn a really nice dark, deep purple by wiping it down with the juices from an elk steak a few weeks ago. Sadly most of it went away again with the next batch of tomatoes and onions. 

As for the pic I posted, I’m afraid some of that orange stuff is actually rust... I left the knife lying covered in tomato juice for a minute or two and it did not seem to like that one bit.


----------



## kidsos

Kristoffer said:


> Indeed, at least from what I’m using it for. Standard mix of veggies, including tomatoes, onions and peppers gives me mostly yellow.
> 
> I did however manage to get the core steel to turn a really nice dark, deep purple by wiping it down with the juices from an elk steak a few weeks ago. Sadly most of it went away again with the next batch of tomatoes and onions.
> 
> As for the pic I posted, I’m afraid some of that orange stuff is actually rust... I left the knife lying covered in tomato juice for a minute or two and it did not seem to like that one bit.


I got some orangey stuff too, feels like patina. Totally smooth, but I could be mistaken...


----------



## Kristoffer

kidsos said:


> I got some orangey stuff too, feels like patina. Totally smooth, but I could be mistaken...



My guess is if it’s smooth and orange on a Mazaki, it’s patina. If it’s “sandy” - maybe rust


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Oh some yellow Mazaki? I’ll join. This is mainly from garlic, red onion, and shallot. I’ve also done a bunch of other stuff but these ingredients definitely do the most for my patina.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Some mixed stuff on my Sugimoto.


----------



## minibatataman

Steak tartare patina. Lots of raw beef gave it a brilliant electric blue but all those shallots (and having to leave it for 10 minutes in a pile of minced cornichons) means it's better suited for this sub, not the other one


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Well I recently thinned out my Mazaki and followed up that sharpening session with glaring and shallots immediately followed by doing very thin chicken slices. I absolutely love how it looks. Totally crazy color mixture. (Also, please don’t mind the scratch marks on the bevels, I am very amateur at polishing/finishing and only have a 1000 grit stone so far.)


----------



## Carl Kotte

Deba after salmon.


----------



## QCDawg

Ittetsu suji
https://photos.app.goo.gl/P7fQBSKuvZwRwC1F8


----------



## Carl Kotte

QCDawg said:


> Ittetsu suji
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/P7fQBSKuvZwRwC1F8


Nice!!!!


----------



## QCDawg

And how the Ittetsu got there.. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/XM7XbwQAt3oudHqcA


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

kidsos said:


> Was suggested to post here by @Kristoffer
> View attachment 74411


Is that a “Y” shape shinogi line? Or am I blind?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I like how my Tad looks now more. : D


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Hz_zzzzzz Well that looks very good! Is that a bit of beige I see? If so, this week’s gold star goes to you!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Some “pizza” on my Y. Tanaka for your feed. I did some pics of overall look and then showed off the tip to really show what it looks like more precisely. It’s got a wild mix of colors going right now ad I love
it


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Carl Kotte said:


> @Hz_zzzzzz Well that looks very good! Is that a bit of beige I see? If so, this week’s gold star goes to you!


It’s actually darker than what the previous picture shows. I think my warm kitchen light made it more beige-ish.


----------



## kidsos

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Is that a “Y” shape shinogi line? Or am I blind?


 It is an optical illusion due to the patina but I definitely see it too!


----------



## Ruso

Finally a place where every carbon knife is welcome, small, big, ugly, pretty*, brown, yellow, orange**, gray or any other color, shape or origin. Viva la Carbone!

*There is another place for you
**Hopefully not to much orange-red-brown type of color


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ruso said:


> Finally a place where every carbon knife is welcome, small, big, ugly, pretty*, brown, yellow, orange**, gray or any other color, shape or origin. Viva la Carbone!
> 
> *There is another place for you
> **Hopefully not to much orange-red-brown type of color


Yes, that’s right exactly!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Some “pizza” on my Y. Tanaka for your feed. I did some pics of overall look and then showed off the tip to really show what it looks like more precisely. It’s got a wild mix of colors going right now ad I love
> it
> View attachment 78505
> View attachment 78508
> View attachment 78509
> View attachment 78510


Wow that looks good!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I like this thread and my tsubaya just keeps getting better


----------



## Corradobrit1

Lots of orange patina, not so much blue


----------



## Carl Kotte

Corradobrit1 said:


> Lots of orange patina, not so much blueView attachment 79502


I see a lot of pizza here!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Its got bids
VINTAGE Japanese Nakiri Yanagiba Usuba kiritsuke takayuki deba Honyaki Yoshihiro | eBay


----------



## Carl Kotte

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its got bids
> VINTAGE Japanese Nakiri Yanagiba Usuba kiritsuke takayuki deba Honyaki Yoshihiro | eBay


Could easily have been me doing the bidding. I got this one from that seller:


----------



## Carl Kotte

He was kind enough to send me a rust eraser looking like a bit of burnt kryptonite. It didn’t do the trick, but I appreciated the gesture.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Carl Kotte said:


> Could easily have been me doing the bidding. I got this one from that seller:


Is he an archeologist or an avid metal detectorist?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Corradobrit1 said:


> Is he an archeologist or an avid metal detectorist?


The latter, I think. Believe it or not, the knife above seemed to be unused (seriously!).


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hard to catch the patina on this 1950’s Dalman.


----------



## M1k3

Whatever they are, they just throw labels at the listing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Where is he finding these basket cases









RARE Japanese Usuba nakiri gyuto sakimaru sujihiki yoshihiro Yanagi Kasumi Knife | eBay


It originated in the Kansai (Ōsaka) region of Japan and it is often preferred to the square-ended Usuba’s from the Kanto (Tokyo) region because the curved tip is more versatile. It is particularly useful for precision cutting and decorative cutting techniques.



www.ebay.com













VINTAGE Japanese Funayuki Deba Yanagi Masamoto Sakimaru Gyuto Kiritsuke Sujihiki | eBay


Originally the funayuki was designed as a multipurpose knife for use on fishing boats. Several features common to funayukis are- a fairly flat blade profile with relatively little belly, a short, handy size, and the knife may or may not be single bevel.



www.ebay.com


----------



## soigne_west

Corradobrit1 said:


> Where is he finding these basket cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE Japanese Usuba nakiri gyuto sakimaru sujihiki yoshihiro Yanagi Kasumi Knife | eBay
> 
> 
> It originated in the Kansai (Ōsaka) region of Japan and it is often preferred to the square-ended Usuba’s from the Kanto (Tokyo) region because the curved tip is more versatile. It is particularly useful for precision cutting and decorative cutting techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VINTAGE Japanese Funayuki Deba Yanagi Masamoto Sakimaru Gyuto Kiritsuke Sujihiki | eBay
> 
> 
> Originally the funayuki was designed as a multipurpose knife for use on fishing boats. Several features common to funayukis are- a fairly flat blade profile with relatively little belly, a short, handy size, and the knife may or may not be single bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Flooded knife shop?


----------



## soigne_west

He’s the supplier for all the knife restoration videos on YouTube


----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> Flooded knife shop?



This guess would have made perfect sense for the one I got from him. Under all the deep rust and pitting, there were absolutely no traces of the knife ever being used. Not even sharpened. Does that count as BNIB?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> This guess would have made perfect sense for the one I got from him. Under all the deep rust and pitting, there were absolutely no traces of the knife ever being used. Not even sharpened. Does that count as BNIB?


Did it come in a brand new "slightly weathered" *cough*waterdamaged*cough* knife box?


----------



## soigne_west

“Sealed in box” meaning actually sealed by box


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Did it come in a brand new "slightly weathered" *cough*waterdamaged*cough* knife box?


Yes exactly! Oh, apart from the fact that there was no box. So it was only brand new


----------



## soigne_west

“Used to cut one carrot”


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Yes exactly! Oh, apart from the fact that there was no box. So it was only brand new


I can imagine the look on the postal workers face looking at it all boxless


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> I can imagine the look on the postal workers face looking at it all boxless


One postman to another: ”This is a rusty fish weapon from Japan. It seems unused and there’s no box. Is This a declaration of war?”
The other: ”Yeah, totally!”

(You might have expected there to be more to this pointless story, but there isn’t. The Swedes are a people of few words; customs a people of fewer (although not as few as our Finnish neighbours, bless you all!). Just a little snippet out of everyday life).


----------



## M1k3

Sometimes I wish I was Finnish with their ingrained social distancing. So I've been lead to believe..


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> Sometimes I wish I was Finnish with their ingrained social distancing. So I've been lead to believe..



Hmm. I must have some Finnish In me


----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> Hmm. I must have some Finnish In me


Don’t we all? Finland is the cradle of civilisation.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


>



I will play this song for my kids until they get the message.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I will play this song for my kids until they get the message.


----------



## Ruso

Single bevel petty or small yanagi I was using recently for some trimming.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Not enough pizza and beige on this one. But one thing is for sure: the luxurious recipe for ’natural patina’ is a success.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Some radish kimchi made some cute little pizza on the knife. Excuse the line of kasumi on the blade face. I didn’t realize this blade has a concave grind. In a way I actually like how it emphasizes the shinogi line.


----------



## Boondocker

My old Mizuno gyuto


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Malcolm Johnson ”cute pizza”


----------



## Boondocker

I assure you that knife is well used. Sliced a lot of hot protein and raw protein with that knife when I was line cooking.


----------



## MrHiggins

I scrubbed the working patina off my Y. Tanaka x Kyuzo after sharpening it this morning. I sliced some pork chops with it for dinner tonight after polishing it with 1000 grit sandpaper. Yikes...


----------



## Carl Kotte

MrHiggins said:


> I scrubbed the working patina off my Y. Tanaka x Kyuzo after sharpening it this morning. I sliced some pork chops with it for dinner tonight after polishing it with 1000 grit sandpaper. Yikes... View attachment 80870
> View attachment 80871
> View attachment 80872


Wow, you turned it into the Swedish flag.  I will follow your excellent recipe for Swedish flag pizza patina step by step and report back. 
Btw that Tanaka isn’t the one you bought during the last JNS sale, right?


----------



## QCDawg

Mizuno suminagashi.









New video by Bill Diehl







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

QCDawg said:


> Mizuno suminagashi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New video by Bill Diehl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl


Stunning. And that saya is also incredible


----------



## QCDawg

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Stunning. And that saya is also incredible


Thank ya! Cody Paul / Ginger Ninja gets the credit!


----------



## ian

Tanaka Yohei. Soft iron is amazing.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Tanaka Yohei. Soft iron is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 80943
> View attachment 80944


That’s really really cool! Have you killed a squid? Also, do you think you could make it a little more beige?


----------



## ian

It was touch and go. One moment the squid had the upper hand, the next moment I cut off its upper tentacle. Then the squid wrapped itself around my neck, thinking that I wouldn’t be brave enough to swing my knife in that direction, but I persevered, cutting with the conviction that if by chance I should sever my artery, at the least the patina would be worthy of this thread. In the end, the squid was vanquished and I emerged victorious, my blade tattooed with a souvenir of the battle.


----------



## M1k3

Vintage Forgecraft boning knife.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> Vintage Forgecraft boning knife.View attachment 80946


@Carl Kotte BNIB Hammer finish too. Might be able to put a Damascus pattern on it also.


----------



## soigne_west

I’ll keep the Tanaka and Forgie theme going.


----------



## Boondocker

This Deba is very well used. 10 years strong


----------



## Carl Kotte

Boondocker said:


> This Deba is very well used. 10 years strong
> 
> View attachment 81051


Spectacular photo! Great!
And 10 years you say? It seems to be in very good shape.


----------



## Boondocker

Masamoto kk yanagi 330mm. Owned about as long as the deba, seen far less action over the years.


----------



## Kristoffer

While digging through some of the “rubble” left from having recently moved to a house (you know, those last few boxes that really never get unpacked...) I found an old sheath knife that hasn’t seen the light of day in a long while. It’s not a kitchen knife I know, but i thought it fit quite well into this thread anyway. I’m surprised the leather and wood has held up as nice as it has, considering the time in storage.

I’ll give it a trip to the spa tonight, including a new tip.


----------



## Carl Kotte

No Swedish flag patina but some cute pizza on my cc Munetoshi Gyuto:


----------



## sidey

View attachment 84280





I previously posted this knife in the”blue” thread.... I feel it may have earned its place here by nowView attachment 84280


----------



## sidey

Don’t know why there are 2 pics, sorry!!

Konosuke MM 240 (225 for real), probably my favourite knife at home.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Cute wat pizza:


----------



## ethompson

I like a fresh Kasumi polish as much as the next guy, but knives are tools not jewels.


----------



## parbaked

my thumb...


----------



## mmiinngg

@Carl Kotte one should use hot water next time foie gras is on the menu 

Me responding to 2019 post


----------



## Carl Kotte

mmiinngg said:


> @Carl Kotte one should use hot water next time foie gras is on the menu
> 
> Me responding to 2019 post


Haha, Yeah that’s a good idea. But it’s not as cool


----------



## M1k3

I'm trying. SemiStainless doesn't make it easy


----------



## M1k3

It's definitely used...  



After doing my best taquerio impression.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> It's definitely used...  View attachment 89475
> 
> After doing my best taquerio impression.


Is that wood shavings? Or meat? Or both?


----------



## M1k3

Chopped pork. Pulling it apart with forks isn't as fun.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Straight to brown.






This guy has seen a good amount of line usage since i got it.


----------



## soigne_west

It’s pretty blue but I like this thread better


----------



## Carl Kotte

Quoting the great @soigne_west : ’it’s pretty blue, but I like this thread better’.


----------



## chiffonodd

Kristoffer said:


> While digging through some of the “rubble” left from having recently moved to a house (you know, those last few boxes that really never get unpacked...) I found an old sheath knife that hasn’t seen the light of day in a long while. It’s not a kitchen knife I know, but i thought it fit quite well into this thread anyway. I’m surprised the leather and wood has held up as nice as it has, considering the time in storage.
> 
> I’ll give it a trip to the spa tonight, including a new tip.
> View attachment 81346



Nice puukko! Finnish? Guessing UHB20C blade, antler spacer with brass ferrule, and a stained birch handle?


----------



## soigne_west

Carl Kotte said:


> Quoting the great @soigne_west : ’it’s pretty blue, but I like this thread better’.View attachment 89629



Serious knife Carl. I don’t know if it’s yours or your borrowing it. If the former, hold onto it. I’m still bunching myself for selling mine.


----------



## Kristoffer

chiffonodd said:


> Nice puukko! Finnish? Guessing UHB20C blade, antler spacer with brass ferrule, and a stained birch handle?



Thank you! Sounds about right (except most likely Swedish). I wish I knew the steel, but it was a gift and the person who gave it’s knowledge ends somewhere around “it’s carbon, that’s good” (which is by no means bad in comparison to most).


----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> Serious knife Carl. I don’t know if it’s yours or your borrowing it. If the former, hold onto it. I’m still bunching myself for selling mine.


This one happens to be mine. I got it yesterday  Who knows, could it be your old knife?


----------



## soigne_west

Carl Kotte said:


> This one happens to be mine. I got it yesterday  Who knows, could it be your old knife?



Mine was sold to a smarter man than me .52100?


----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> Mine was sold to a smarter man than me .52100?


Yes, 52100, about 230x58. I think I might keep this one then


----------



## chiffonodd

Kristoffer said:


> Thank you! Sounds about right (except most likely Swedish). I wish I knew the steel, but it was a gift and the person who gave it’s knowledge ends somewhere around “it’s carbon, that’s good” (which is by no means bad in comparison to most).




Nice! I've actually got an old (~50+ yrs) Swedish Mora puukko from the 1960s-70s that I'm working on restoring.

Speaking of patina, here's some photos of the puukko when I received it and a WIP pic of the restoration job.


----------



## Kristoffer

chiffonodd said:


> Nice! I've actually got an old (~50+ yrs) Swedish Mora puukko from the 1960s-70s that I'm working on restoring.
> 
> Speaking of patina, here's some photos of the puukko when I received it and a WIP pic of the restoration job.


That’s a classic right there! That handle profile was the definition of a knife when I grew up. Not sure when they changed the Moras to an “ergonomic handle”...


----------



## chiffonodd

Kristoffer said:


> That’s a classic right there! That handle profile was the definition of a knife when I grew up. Not sure when they changed the Moras to an “ergonomic handle”...



They sell the vintage style now under the "classic" series, but it just ain't the same. You can see the 1970s knife here next to a new "Classic No. 1." Dimensions and style are similar, but they've downgraded their materials in order to mass produce at a huge new scale. The new handle is painted birch. The old one is actual rosewood. They've ditched the end cap as well.






The new Moras are still perfectly serviceable though, and at about $15 a knife, it's hard to complain. Great knife to take camping, scandi grind is great for shavings for tinder, can even stab spit or baton light kindling (not great for harder batoning because of the 3/4 stick tang). And despite what people say, scandi grind is still fine for cutting food in your camp kitchen. There are tons of wide bevel japanese kitchen knives after all. . .


----------



## Kristoffer

chiffonodd said:


> They sell the vintage style now under the "classic" series, but it just ain't the same. You can see the 1970s knife here next to a new "Classic No. 1." Dimensions and style are similar, but they've downgraded their materials in order to mass produce at a huge new scale. The new handle is painted birch. The old one is actual rosewood. They've ditched the end cap as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Moras are still perfectly serviceable though, and at about $15 a knife, it's hard to complain. Great knife to take camping, scandi grind is great for shavings for tinder, can even stab spit or baton light kindling (not great for harder batoning because of the 3/4 stick tang). And despite what people say, scandi grind is still fine for cutting food in your camp kitchen. There are tons of wide bevel japanese kitchen knives after all. . .



Having recently moved to a rural area, sandwiched between two nature reserves I’m staring to realise there’s a whole ‘nother big
rabbit hole of custom made bushcraft knives that “needs” exploring...


----------



## chiffonodd

Kristoffer said:


> Having recently moved to a rural area, sandwiched between two nature reserves I’m staring to realise there’s a whole ‘nother big
> rabbit hole of custom made bushcraft knives that “needs” exploring...



Bushcraft knives are a huge rabbit hole, I seem to have collected a few myself . . .  Won't clog the thread here but there are some real beauties out there. Favorite maker is probably Ben Orford in Malvern, England. Beautifully made and finished but real hard users all the same. His instagram contains a lot to drool over. Enjoy the rabbit hole, it's quite the journey


----------



## M1k3

Mazaki KU after 2 days at work.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Oh la la @M1k3 !!! I didn’t know you had a maz ku. How Do you like it? I’m glad for you!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh la la @M1k3 !!! I didn’t know you had a maz ku. How Do you like it? I’m glad for you!


It's the one from the knife try thread


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> It's the one from the knife try thread


Oh yes, of course... I’m navelludd


----------



## M1k3

It's a nice knife. Just doesn't scream "Don't give it back!" though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> It's a nice knife. Just doesn't scream "Don't give it back!" though.


It doesn’t? I would have thought it was the kind of knife that did exactly that.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> It doesn’t? I would have thought it was the kind of knife that did exactly that.


I'm thinking a non-KU might hit the spot. Or not...


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> I'm thinking a non-KU might hit the spot. Or not...


Perhaps the answer is Munetoshi


----------



## M1k3

We'll see. In line for a custom... 

I do have a knife sitting unused with no sentimental value


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hmmm, I might have used @IsoJ ’s hvb a little. Such a great sturdy knife.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Some fairly close up pics of some cute pizza on my Tsubaya branded Y Tanaka. I just keep falling in love with this thing all over again. I’m still in the process of really polishing it but with this patina on here it might be a while before I go over it again with the stones.....


----------



## Carl Kotte

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Some fairly close up pics of some cute pizza on my Tsubaya branded Y Tanaka. I just keep falling in love with this thing all over again. I’m still in the process of really polishing it but with this patina on here it might be a while before I go over it again with the stones.....


My love for your Tanaka and its cute pizza is profound, strictly platonic, but profound.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> My love for your Tanaka and its cute pizza is profound, strictly platonic, but profound.


Have you seen Panda's Miz KS?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Have you seen Panda's Miz KS?


That’s what sea said?


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## Colin

Got a 1095 Kip honyaki from a couple of years ago. I think it has aged beautifully.


----------



## cotedupy

Here's my rack. It's prett(il)y unpolished.


----------



## Carl Kotte

cotedupy said:


> Here's my rack. It's prett(il)y unpolished.
> View attachment 91158


It sure is! And it’s lovely


----------



## Benuser

Henckels no. 102 200mm from the twenties, refurbished by Carl.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> Henckels no. 102 200mm from the twenties, refurbished by Carl. View attachment 91164


I’m so happy it came to a good loving home. Thank you Bernard!


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m so happy it came to a good loving home. Thank you Bernard!


Thank you, Carl!


----------



## Carl Kotte

First I polished, then I used


----------



## Carl Kotte

3 days to polish, 5 minutes to ruin


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I am participating in the Raquin passaround and WOW does this get pretty. I removed the patina it already had, and then did some shallot, garlic, potatoes, mushrooms, asparagus.... and also sliced some nice rare steak. Whole lotta cute pizza on this thing now. Love the reactivity on this blade.


----------



## M1k3

Been putting the HSC to work.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@M1k3 mmmm, disgusting, mmmm!


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> @M1k3 mmmm, disgusting, mmmm!


i.e. business as usual


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> i.e. business as usual


Aiyeh


----------



## Carl Kotte

I say @juice can go to Denmark! Ha!


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> View attachment 95526
> View attachment 95527


----------



## Carl Kotte

@soigne_west Holy bazooka!


----------



## Mikeadunne

Before I cleaned up my kono fuji bunka today I took this pic because it had rightly earned its place here.


----------



## M1k3

Mikeadunne said:


> Before I cleaned up my kono fuji bunka today I took this pic because it had rightly earned its place here. View attachment 95942
> View attachment 95943


Looks like a good starting point. To bad you gave up.


----------



## DrEriksson

Carl Kotte said:


> 3 days to polish, 5 minutes to ruin



5 minutes to repair the damage caused by polishing, you mean?


----------



## Carl Kotte

DrEriksson said:


> 5 minutes to repair the damage caused by polishing, you mean?


No


----------



## Benuser

Seriously, both a polish and a patina have benefits. Great they so easily combine.


----------



## M1k3

Benuser said:


> Seriously, both a polish and a patina have benefits. Great they so easily combine.


Yes, it's great when a patina hides that shameful polish.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## DrEriksson

Can you see the green spot on the knife? (3 o’clock in the round light reflection.) Arugula patina?

edit: 9 o’clock.


----------



## juice

DrEriksson said:


> 3 o’clock in the round light reflection


Do you have backwards clocks in Sweden? (#BeigeLion?)


----------



## DrEriksson

juice said:


> Do you have backwards clocks in Sweden? (#BeigeLion?)



I accidentally leaked a national secret. Need to ask the King for absolution.


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> View attachment 96766
> View attachment 96767
> View attachment 96768


This looks very Raquin. I like it


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pizzas are blue, pizzas are red, and orange.


----------



## cotedupy

Carl Kotte said:


> Pizzas are blue, pizzas are red, and orange.View attachment 97284
> View attachment 97287



Give us a proper handle shot too! ...


----------



## Carl Kotte

cotedupy said:


> Give us a proper handle shot too! ...


Nah this one looks too good. Made by a real pro.


----------



## juice

cotedupy said:


> Give us a proper handle shot too! ...


Go to bed, this is a stupid time to be up and posting on KKF.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Go to bed, this is a stupid time to be up and posting on KKF.


Some of us just woke up "Mr. I'm on the other side of the international date line"!


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Some of us just woke up "Mr. I'm on the other side of the international date line"!


Yeah, but Mr Oooh la la Fancy French Handle is only a few hours from here :-D

I was also making an obscure daylight saving joke that exactly nobody would have understood, as when I posted it had just clicked in for us this year, making it an hour later than when he'd posted. Yeah, I'm sad like that.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Yeah, but Mr Oooh la la Fancy French Handle is only a few hours from here :-D
> 
> I was also making an obscure daylight saving joke that exactly nobody would have understood, as when I posted it had just clicked in for us this year, making it an hour later than when he'd posted. Yeah, I'm sad like that.


You're on a roll! Thanks for reminding me that crap is coming up soon.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> You're on a roll! Thanks for reminding me that crap is coming up soon.


I propose a forum rule where if you change your avatar, you can't post for 24 hours. Even if it's a poor, pre-coffee decision.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> I propose a forum rule where if you change your avatar, you can't post for 24 hours. Even if it's a poor, pre-coffee decision.


Get in line. There's already a proposal on the table. 'Each new implemented rule shall take away two existing rules.'


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Some of us just woke up "Mr. I'm on the other side of the international date line"!


What the hook are you and @juice talking about? You’re both confused. It’s dinner time at the centre of the Earth. 
Greetings from up, over, middle!


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> Pizzas are blue, pizzas are red, and orange.View attachment 97284
> View attachment 97287


Wrong thread and you know it


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Wrong thread and you know it


I’m terribly offended now bear


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m terribly offended now bear





Carl Kotte said:


> Wrong thread and you know it! [emoji12]



Bahahaha


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## Carl Kotte

My photo skills don’t do justice to the ugliness. Trust me; it looks terrible!


----------



## JimMaple98

My old big Betty before getting refurbished and converted, she was so ugly and gorgeous


----------



## Chuckles

Tsourkan honyaki has been having a rough go of it lately. I recently discovered it has been the knife of choice for remote learning cooking projects for my fifth grader. Teachable moments in knife care. And tip repair.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Some lovely brown/orange on this giant Dick


----------



## JimMaple98

Carl Kotte said:


> Some lovely brown/orange on this giant Dick
> 
> View attachment 99435


Awesome Dick


----------



## Carl Kotte

JimMaple98 said:


> Awesome Dick


Thanks man! It’s huge!


----------



## JimMaple98

Carl Kotte said:


> Thanks man! It’s huge!


No doubt, puts a lot of Dicks to shame


----------



## tcmx3

My poor Kato after ~5 years of daily use


----------



## esoo

redisburning said:


> My poor Kato after ~5 years of daily use
> 
> View attachment 102341



A used knife is a good knife.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 103662
> View attachment 103663


Pizza time


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> Pizza time


You can see the pizza inspired thumbprint barely peaking through


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

it’s been a while since I’ve shared a pic of her.


----------



## DentalChef

Bits of blue on my yoshikane w2 bunka


----------



## DrEriksson

Managed to capture the patina on this shovel. What's cools is that it looks like three layers of patina; slight grey in the back, blue in the middle, and thick grey on top (closer to the edge).

Dalman thin cleaver 185*100.


----------



## andrew23

Here is my first contribution to this thread, well used spatula. ;P


----------



## Carl Kotte

andrew23 said:


> Here is my first contribution to this thread, well used spatula. ;PView attachment 104463


It has Shiraki’s name written all over it!


----------



## andrew23

Maybe Shiraki will appreciate this one too.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Did a bit of thinning on the bevels then cut some house smoked pastrami up and WOW


----------



## Bear

A bad case of the shi!!ty browns.


----------



## Dominick Maone

1075 chef knife I made. I forced a patina/revealed hamon with lime juice. But now it’s starting to patina. I really like it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Isammythejam passaround


----------



## Etsoh

FM patina


----------



## esoo

I sliced the flank steak for fajitas and left the knife on the board while eating. Was expecting some pretty colors - was not expecting the black. Guess that was the marinade playing its part.


----------



## andrewsa

Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo White 2 Santoku.

Seems like the Migaki finish isn't really reactive. The core had turned dark grey instantly from blackberries, strawberries, mangoes and oranges.


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## Etsoh

3 weeks


----------



## M1k3

Tight spaces and regrets be damned!


----------



## tostadas

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 114403
> View attachment 114404
> 
> Tight spaces and regrets be damned!


Looks like a beast


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> Looks like a beast


It is! It's even split a few lobster tails


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 114403
> View attachment 114404
> 
> Tight spaces and regrets be damned!


Your fingerstone polish is next level!


----------



## tcmx3

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 114403
> View attachment 114404
> 
> Tight spaces and regrets be damned!


----------



## Krouton

I think my Masakane belongs here.


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 116976


Go to the other thread, without passing go.


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Go to the other thread, without passing go.


----------



## Krouton

Terrible quality photos but some of the most intense patina I've got on a knife. Sabun all steel sujihiki.


----------



## Checkpure




----------



## IsoJ

Checkpure said:


>



Maybe this place is in the blue patina thread. Anyway, beautiful knife


----------



## kidsos

Proper unvarnished maz


----------



## Carl Kotte

kidsos said:


> Proper unvarnished maz View attachment 119592
> View attachment 119594
> View attachment 119595


I will buy this!


----------



## Bear




----------



## Carl Kotte

Bear said:


>


I will buy this!


----------



## esoo

Fiancee was cooking all day yesterday. Found this during dinner clean up. 

I should probably get a stainless clad knife but this was so cheap it seems wasteful

Before:





After about 1 minute with a fine rust eraser


----------



## Grayswandir

stringer said:


> Ok. Here's my four most used work knives at this moment.
> 
> 1. Vintage Sabatier ground by me
> 
> View attachment 58080
> 
> View attachment 58081
> 
> 
> 2. Kanehide TK 240
> 
> View attachment 58082
> 
> 
> View attachment 58083
> 
> 
> 3. Ashi Ginga Sujihiki 270
> 
> View attachment 58084
> 
> 
> View attachment 58085
> 
> 
> 4. And because there ain't no rest for the wicked. First day back from the spa
> Watanabe Pro 270
> Before
> View attachment 58086
> 
> 
> After a few hours of prep
> 
> View attachment 58087
> 
> 
> View attachment 58088
> 
> 
> Group Shot
> 
> View attachment 58089



"

1. Vintage Sabatier ground by me"

Now that's what I call a proper heel! You could smash a small country with that thing.


----------



## Grayswandir

Kristoffer said:


> View attachment 58279
> View attachment 58280
> ...and a 25 cm carbon K-sab
> 
> Wow, it’s hard to capture patina.


I like the way you ground the bolster away at the bottom. I guess that makes for easier sharpening?


----------



## Grit

Been a while since I took this pic, but it has some nice patina and deserves a second chance.


----------



## Logan09




----------



## spaceconvoy

now that's a fine apizza!! v threadworthy


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## childermass




----------



## mmiinngg

Legit?


----------



## Carl Kotte

mmiinngg said:


> Legit?View attachment 125804


Mucho!!!!


----------



## M1k3

mmiinngg said:


> Legit?View attachment 125804


I really like the random streak near the tip.


----------



## jedy617

My zkramer


----------



## cotedupy

Are stones allowed to play CK?

I was bored yesterday so went to an salvage/antique shop, in which I found very grubby, cheap, old oilstone. It was pretty flat, finer than most that you normally see in this kind of place, and it had a nice dai:






Gave the holder a bit of a cursory sand and oil:






Wanged the stone in almost boiling water with a dishwasher tablet, and hey presto:






Once all the grime had come off it turned out to be an old Norton India, and I actually quite like it. Feels about 800 ish grit, and very fast.

[No varnish was involved in the restoration of this whetstone, so hopefully it still has enough character to qualify ]


----------



## Carl Kotte

cotedupy said:


> Are stones allowed to play CK?
> 
> I was bored yesterday so went to an salvage/antique shop, in which I found very grubby, cheap, old oilstone. It was pretty flat, finer than most that you normally see in this kind of place, and it had a nice dai:
> 
> View attachment 125829
> 
> 
> Gave the holder a bit of a cursory sand and oil:
> 
> View attachment 125831
> 
> 
> Wanged the stone in almost boiling water with a dishwasher tablet, and hey presto:
> 
> View attachment 125830
> 
> 
> Once all the grime had come off it turned out to be an old Norton India, and I actually quite like it. Feels about 800 ish grit, and very fast.
> 
> [No varnish was involved in the restoration of this whetstone, so hopefully it still has enough character to qualify ]


----------



## Mlan

M. Hinoura shirogami #2

Probably the prettiest patina on all of my knives!


----------



## mmiinngg

unvarnished patina patrol


----------



## cotedupy

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 125841



I promise I was only just trying to highlight that gorgeous, original, vintage beige colour! They don't make them like that any more you know. They say the new ones are still a pure, true beige, but if you get your Whetstone Colour Chart out it's really more of a 'tan'.


----------



## Grayswandir

cotedupy said:


> Are stones allowed to play CK?
> 
> I was bored yesterday so went to an salvage/antique shop, in which I found very grubby, cheap, old oilstone. It was pretty flat, finer than most that you normally see in this kind of place, and it had a nice dai:
> 
> View attachment 125829
> 
> 
> Gave the holder a bit of a cursory sand and oil:
> 
> View attachment 125831
> 
> 
> Wanged the stone in almost boiling water with a dishwasher tablet, and hey presto:
> 
> View attachment 125830
> 
> 
> Once all the grime had come off it turned out to be an old Norton India, and I actually quite like it. Feels about 800 ish grit, and very fast.
> 
> [No varnish was involved in the restoration of this whetstone, so hopefully it still has enough character to qualify ]



That stone was a hell of a nice find. Hope I get lucky enough to find something like that one day.


----------



## spaceconvoy

cotedupy said:


> Are stones allowed to play CK?


I don't mind it here. But it'd be cooler as the start of a new thread on vintage stone finds.


----------



## Carl Kotte

unused cabinette Mazaki.  no No. Properly used Mazaki


----------



## bsfsu

My current work quiver.


----------



## bsfsu

hennyville said:


> I want to see some Shitefusa Kitaeji in this condition, come on guys! Show us some rust!


Just some little spots, not full rust yet.


----------



## bsfsu

bsfsu said:


> My current work quiver.View attachment 126150


230mm Yosimitu Kajiya Gyuto (2 days in the kitchen) 
180mm Yosimitu Kajiya Gyuto 
170mm Mizuno Oroshi-deba
280mm Shigefusa Kitaeji


----------



## bsfsu

bsfsu said:


> 230mm Yosimitu Kajiya Gyuto (2 days in the kitchen)
> 180mm Yosimitu Kajiya Gyuto
> 170mm Mizuno Oroshi-deba
> 280mm Shigefusa Kitaeji


￼￼


----------



## stringer

Getting the band back together again.


----------



## runninscared

stringer said:


> Getting the band back together again.
> 
> View attachment 126755



i had to do a double take to make sure there was no trench art.

seriously these look like weapons that have seen multiple tour's of duty. as a home cook its going to be some time before i can have such a charming collection


----------



## Dominick Maone




----------



## RDalman

I think gf tried to get it polished yesterday. She cut a lime and left it on board, one draggy dark spot, but no rust


----------



## Carl Kotte

stringer said:


> Getting the band back together again.
> 
> View attachment 126755


Two forgecrafts?


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> View attachment 127475
> 
> I think gf tried to get it polished yesterday. She cut a lime and left it on board, one draggy dark spot, but no rust


She’s an artist!


----------



## Carl Kotte

More forged patina.


----------



## BeinM

Loving the patina this knife takes


----------



## cawilson6072

These are not high quality knives per se, but I really love these little Opinel Carbones for quick paring jobs. They're soft and should patina fairly quickly, but I've found them easy enough to keep a fair edge with a strop on cork and _maybe _a pass on a really crappy steel rod (like J.A. Henckels block set crappy). For about $11/knife, I have alot of love for these.






The Yanagi is fairly new (White #2), but on the right trajectory. Maybe this thread will still be going in a year when it has some proper patina to share.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

I think it’s the only knife I post pictures of, but it’s been a while. Catching up on this thread and feeling inspired to show her off again. This was last week right before I gave it a bit of a thinning. I hope, despite a fair amount of blue, the thick bevel, layers of grey, and subtle signs of putting qualify it to be appropriate in the thread with the patina scoundrels


----------



## M1k3

It keeps changing.




























No, it's not rust


----------



## Carl Kotte

Just a little little rust.


----------



## M1k3

Making crackers. Or massive amounts of coke?


----------



## Mikeadunne

M1k3 said:


> Making crackers. Or massive amounts of coke? View attachment 132420


 coke


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Making crackers. Or massive amounts of coke? View attachment 132420


Crack!


----------



## crocca86

Kono 240 B2 baby kaiju


----------



## Carl Kotte

Spåre


----------



## Carl Kotte

Not beige


----------



## stringer

Found some new toys at the flea market today. Atlas (Hong Kong) #4 Chinese Cleaver with bamboo handle. And a Forgecraft-esque bullnose butcher with rosewood scales.


----------



## ampersandcetera

Mazaki


finally holding a stable patina


----------



## M1k3

Lovely shade's of beige/brown with some riff raff colors above.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## Carl Kotte

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 136916


Scary pizza


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Scary pizza


Just all around unpleasant to look at. Rather look at a large chip in a knife.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I’m finally back in a kitchen… so my 9nine has been getting some lovely tones back on her. Cute pizza all over


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

crocca86 said:


> Kono 240 B2 baby kaiju
> View attachment 132462
> View attachment 132463



MIne was developing similar orange-ish colors and I was nervous it was rust. It doesn't have any texture to it but definitely orange looking. From your photos, I think that's just the way the patina forms because it's in a similar spot too.


----------



## crocca86

cantdecidewhichone said:


> MIne was developing similar orange-ish colors and I was nervous it was rust. It doesn't have any texture to it but definitely orange looking. From your photos, I think that's just the way the patina forms because it's in a similar spot too.


You know that is rust as well when you wipe it with a paper towel and it left an orange stain on it


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

crocca86 said:


> You know that is rust as well when you wipe it with a paper towel and it left an orange stain on it



Oh crap


----------



## Pisau

Low cost nakiri bought at a toolshop on a whim...


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## schutzen-jager

crusty , but razor snarp Dexter # 43912 -


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Old Sabatier


----------



## schutzen-jager

no patina + unusual brand from neighbors moving sale - blade marked [ 


ICEL - Benidita Portugal - inox ] -great condition + very sharp -


----------



## TSF415

Oops


----------



## TSF415




----------



## cooktocut

This is quickly becoming one of my favorite knives. Some hints of patina on the gold alloy peeking through


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## cooktocut

Last one I swear… definitely the most established patinas out of all my knives. Helps that I use this one the most. Burke 52100


----------



## stringer

New vintage find.

1962 





12" Clyde Cutlery Sandusky Ohio Chef Knife


----------



## stringer

Next to a 10" Forgecraft for scale.


----------



## luuogle

Patina on Keijiro Doi 270mm yanagiba


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Some lovely use on these. I’ve been so busy at work I haven’t been able to sharpen them thoroughly so the patina on my Y Tanaka and 9nine are looking ever so gnarly. Prolly do them up nice tomorrow since I’m off work


----------



## Martyn

Masamoto OEM deba under different lighting conditions -


----------



## runninscared

Martyn said:


> Masamoto OEM deba under different lighting conditions -
> View attachment 149216
> 
> View attachment 149217




those microchips would drive me nuts.


----------



## Benuser

runninscared said:


> those microchips would drive me nuts.


I've always suggested others to let them until the next sharpening, and not to do much effort to have them entirely disappear at once. But myself, I can't wait.


----------



## Martyn

Martyn said:


> Masamoto OEM deba under different lighting conditions -
> View attachment 149216
> 
> View attachment 149217


The colors got crazier after a bit of more use. 
And yeah, the microchips are still there


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Been using my cck as my work knife over the past month or so and she’s been getting some cute pizza.


----------



## toast

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Been using my cck as my work knife over the past month or so and she’s been getting some cute pizza.



Who doesn’t love a cute pizza?


----------



## esoo

Normally there is a patina here:





And normally the finacee doesn't wash my "good" knives. She decided, since I was tired, to wash my Kono MM 210 and since it had a lot of patina on it treated it like we treat the cheap Tojiros by scrubbing with a red ScotchBrite. Cleaned the blade with metal polish to see how bad it was.


----------



## TSF415

esoo said:


> Normally there is a patina here:
> View attachment 154508
> 
> 
> And normally the finacee doesn't wash my "good" knives. She decided, since I was tired, to wash my Kono MM 210 and since it had a lot of patina on it treated it like we treat the cheap Tojiros by scrubbing with a red ScotchBrite. Cleaned the blade with metal polish to see how bad it was.


Just tell her it’s broken and she needs to buy you a new one.


----------



## esoo

TSF415 said:


> Just tell her it’s broken and she needs to buy you a new one.



She's smarter than that...


----------



## ethompson

esoo said:


> She's smarter than that...


How about... "I need these new jnats and finger-stones to restore the stock finish"


----------



## esoo

ethompson said:


> How about... "I need these new jnats and finger-stones to restore the stock finish"



I'm smarter than that. Not going down the jnat hole.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> I'm smarter than that. Not going down the jnat hole.


Sandpaper and natural stone powder?


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Sandpaper and natural stone powder?



I'll see if my standard works - grinding up a King 1000 with a diamond plate and using the dust with Windex and a micromesh pad.

I've used sandpaper - it didn't end well.


----------



## TSF415

esoo said:


> She's smarter than that...



You’re right it’s best to tell her the truth. You’re broken and need to buy a fancy stone to feel whole again and maybe a new knife too. Lol


----------



## esoo

Oops, she did it again. The Kono MM 210 is taking a beating recently. Cutting pork cracklings, leaving the blade on the counter dirty while eating followed by a "cleaning"







All things considered, the edge is rough but I don't think anything a couple minutes on the stones wouldn't straighten out. I really am impressed with the toughness of this blade.


----------



## stringer

Cleaning out my closet. All my old Americans in one place for a family portrait.


----------



## esoo

It's all about the angle...


----------



## donegoofed

Mazaki 210.


----------



## 4wa1l

Away with the family and took the 195 Masakane with me. Left it out and found it sitting on a chopping board having been used but not wiped dry. Already had a bit of baseline patina but looks great now with the splotchy dark spots imo. Should leave it out more often


----------



## Martyn

Munetoshi vs pineapple, which really brought the cladding line alive -


----------



## Squirrelbutter

I’ll have to get some pics of some of my other work knives, this is old but I’m pretty sure it was after about 80# of pork loin 

Kono Fuji 240


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

My recently acquired shihan already developing some cute pizza after a full shift at work. Expect plenty of updates on this knife. It will be exposed to all sorts of prep and line work which should help her develop a mean patina


----------



## stringer

Malcolm Johnson said:


> My recently acquired shihan already developing some cute pizza after a full shift at work. Expect plenty of updates on this knife. It will be exposed to all sorts of prep and line work which should help her develop a mean patinaView attachment 168315
> View attachment 168316


What's the steel on that one?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

stringer said:


> What's the steel on that one?


52100 mono. Very, very impressed with it.


----------



## stringer

Malcolm Johnson said:


> 52100 mono. Very, very impressed with it.



I love mine. Just using it. I've had this one for a few years. Also 52100.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

stringer said:


> I love mine. Just using it. I've had this one for a few years. Also 52100.
> 
> View attachment 168324


Yeah, I will definitely be picking more knives up from him. Love everything about it. Yours looks properly used. Defs belongs on this page.


----------



## esoo

My Kono MM 240 needs a bit of love. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> My Kono MM 240 needs a bit of love.
> View attachment 168342


If there's no texture, I see nothing wrong here.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> If there's no texture, I see nothing wrong here.



There was no texture, but a polish and sand didn't take it back to shiny so a bit further along than I like.


----------



## stringer

Here's some in my current rotation


----------



## M1k3

stringer said:


> Here's some in my current rotation
> 
> View attachment 168352
> 
> View attachment 168353
> 
> 
> View attachment 168354
> 
> View attachment 168355
> 
> View attachment 168356
> 
> View attachment 168357


The last one, is that the mustard with a soap soak patina?


----------



## stringer

M1k3 said:


> The last one, is that the mustard with a soap soak patina?


Yeah. The formula is spread some Dijon on a sandwich and then stick the knife in a half sheet pan full of greasy soapy water for a few hours. Clean it off and resharpen


----------



## MowgFace

stringer said:


> Cleaning out my closet. All my old Americans in one place for a family portrait.
> 
> View attachment 155401



You willing to let go of any of those Forgie Chef knives?


----------



## gentiscid

Not sure if I have posted this before… Aogami Super


----------



## M1k3

gentiscid said:


> Not sure if I have posted this before… Aogami Super


Hiromoto? Deep Impact? Ikazuchi?


----------



## stringer

MowgFace said:


> You willing to let go of any of those Forgie Chef knives?



Maybe someday. I am much better at buying than selling though.


----------



## gentiscid

M1k3 said:


> Hiromoto? Deep Impact? Ikazuchi?




No, its the AS gyuto from fukucutlery


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Aight I just posted but…. This was after a long prep sessh full of a ton of different veggies and proteins. Hard to capture just how much is going on, but there’s so much happening here.


----------



## GBT-Splint

gentiscid said:


> No, its the AS gyuto from fukucutlery


it's amazing how this whole line looks exactly the same as shibata kotetsu AS line. 
the petty too


----------



## Pie

“Shinogi” - by hot striploin.


----------



## Carl Kotte

esoo said:


> My Kono MM 240 needs a bit of love.
> View attachment 168342


It looks like it’s been loved!


----------



## Pie

. (Oops)


----------



## Southpaw

When did this thread’s name get changed? Or am I going crazy


----------



## M1k3

Southpaw said:


> When did this thread’s name get changed? Or am I going crazy


You thinking of the other, boring patina thread?


----------



## blokey

woops wrong thread


----------



## esoo

Hmm, wash the freshly polished blade or enjoy the prime rib dinner and 11% Imperial Stout. I think we see which choice won 

Unfortunately the blue doesn't show.


----------



## The Blade Itself

Hi, new guy to kitchen knives so I’m not trying to sound like I know anything. I still wanted to post this entry level blade after using it as a steak knife just now. I’m really pleased with the patina after cutting up a steak.

I got it in the mail on Saturday and used it to cut avocados, limes, tomatoes and onion for guacamole. Doing that just left black / brown splotches but cutting the NY strip up today gave it a nice blue tint. I hope it qualifies for this thread.

Nice gloomy afternoon for a blade patina shot:


----------



## Mikeadunne

this one's for the brown patina lovers @Carl Kotte. couple of mazakis - the petty is so deep and dark, cutting lemons does nothing to it.


----------



## BillHanna

“That’s hot.” - Paris Hilton


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> “That’s hot.” - Paris Hilton



She clearly knew how to patina a petty.

I mean, uh hum, nice!


----------



## BillHanna

Pork roast


----------



## esoo

"leave my knife, I'll wash it after your done"

Proceeds to forget about it until going up for bed

Ginsanko vs Tomato sauce + a few hours.


----------



## Mikeadunne

cool hamon


----------



## tostadas

esoo said:


> "leave my knife, I'll wash it after your done"
> 
> Proceeds to forget about it until going up for bed
> 
> Ginsanko vs Tomato sauce + a few hours.
> View attachment 174691


Thats a really high grind. Is it a Takada?


----------



## esoo

tostadas said:


> Thats a really high grind. Is it a Takada?



Yeah. Takada Suiboku ginsan 210. Lots of core steel


----------



## Mikeadunne




----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## Carl Kotte

When I do it, it’s art!


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## baggyjorts

I posted a photo of this knife many months back on the blue patina thread, hope that it's earned @Carl Kotte's approval at this point!

Masakane NOS honesuki from Bernal


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## Malcolm Johnson

My halcyon has been developing a nice, deep, used patina lately.


----------



## Sushiman703

Msicard honyaki


----------



## MowgFace

180 S. Tanaka Blue in all its glory.


----------



## ethompson

Nice even splotchy grey after a ton of cucumbers, onion, and apples today on this yanick. No wild colors, just good stable patina.


----------



## Nagakin

Been giving the Forgie some love lately. Today started with tuna kibbeh and ended with cherry tomatoes. Takes a fine akapin edge well and stays nasty sharp with just a Dick Micro.


----------



## Carl Kotte

The Blade Itself said:


> Hi, new guy to kitchen knives so I’m not trying to sound like I know anything. I still wanted to post this entry level blade after using it as a steak knife just now. I’m really pleased with the patina after cutting up a steak.
> 
> I got it in the mail on Saturday and used it to cut avocados, limes, tomatoes and onion for guacamole. Doing that just left black / brown splotches but cutting the NY strip up today gave it a nice blue tint. I hope it qualifies for this thread.
> 
> Nice gloomy afternoon for a blade patina shot:


Awesome!


----------



## Nagakin

Wakui honyaki after its first week.





Spare honyaki after turning 120 lbs of lamb bite sized for kebabs. Can it still be sold as “used once”?


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

These four are in my daily rotation at home. 

*Evan 200mm Honyaki*





*Adonis 230mm Damascus and Honyaki*





*made by Karys 160mm Monosteel*





*Kamon 290mm Monolith*


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

This wrought iron clad kemadi is all sorts of colors after some spam and onions. Can’t wait to see it get better


----------



## stringer

Malcolm Johnson said:


> This wrought iron clad kemadi is all sorts of colors after some spam and onions. Can’t wait to see it get better


I hope you aren't setting yourself up for disappointment. Gonna be hard to top spam and onions.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

stringer said:


> I hope you aren't setting yourself up for disappointment. Gonna be hard to top spam and onions.


The aging process will just help it get to that cute pizza patina


----------



## M1k3

Fffiiiiiinnnnnaaaalllllyyyy some color on Z-wear


----------



## Pisau

I regularly break down chooks according to the missus' specs. Broke a few and deboned some marylands recently. Thought you fellas might enjoy this.

PS: Oddly the front seems to be less reactive than the back side. Yes, I thoroughly removed the laquer with acetone. I'm not sure why...


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Some updates on the kemadi, I’m seriously loving this one. Been a blast to watch this wrought iron go off (btw, the dark spot on the bulat is patina, I guess I missed a spot when wiping? Either way, it’s not a chip) but yeah… this one is getting all the cute pizza patina I was hoping it would


----------



## demosthenes

Beauty and the beast. Didn't take much to start getting a patina on the migaki - just one shallot did this!

Kato STD 230mm (214g)
Kato KU Morehei 230mm (217g)


----------



## Dhoff

Kiridashi after carving pumpkin

thank you to @childermass who gave this as free


----------



## Vadoche

Nagakin said:


> View attachment 195831
> 
> Wakui honyaki after its first week.
> 
> View attachment 195832
> 
> Spare honyaki after turning 120 lbs of lamb bite sized for kebabs. Can it still be sold as “used once”?


Oo that's hot !


----------



## Vadoche

Dhoff said:


> Kiridashi after carving pumpkin
> 
> thank you to @childermass who gave this as free


Kiridashi wanted to go collect candies aswell


----------



## Vadoche

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Some updates on the kemadi, I’m seriously loving this one. Been a blast to watch this wrought iron go off (btw, the dark spot on the bulat is patina, I guess I missed a spot when wiping? Either way, it’s not a chip) but yeah… this one is getting all the cute pizza patina I was hoping it would
> View attachment 201410
> View attachment 201411
> View attachment 201412
> View attachment 201413
> View attachment 201414
> View attachment 201415


This knife looks wicked man !!


----------



## henkle

What factors add/subtract from the inclination to patina? I have a W#2 tadafusa yanagiba that has some patina, but nothing like many of the pics featured here. Does HT or other factors contribute to the patina given that W#2 steel is consistent? Or is W#2 different from each batch?


----------



## SwampDonkey

I got this Shiro Kamo Blue #2 damascus gyuto as a patina canvas but it turned out to be one of my favorite gyutos. Excellent cutter and much thinner than the Shinko Seilan 210mm I had for a bit. This patina is after kielbasa and mirepoix, the only editing on the photo is to turn down the exposure a bit so it wasn't shiny/blinding to the camera.


----------



## Pisau

Bro @mengwong recently mentioned loupes/microscopes for checking edges, I'd like to add macro lenses to the arsenal.


----------



## mengwong

Pisau said:


> I'd like to add macro lenses to the arsenal


Nice. Anyone out there have an iPhone 13/14 with macro capability? I've been wondering how a knife would look under that lens.


----------



## jwthaparc

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, I suppose! The knife hasn’t been quite the same since. But it still works ok and can take a decent edge.
> It went through this inverted spa treatment for a month (we were both happy the menu changed): several times every evening it got the re-heattreatment only to be quenched in liver paté. Life


Seems like the perfect job for a m4 blade.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Got a Y Tanaka in blue 1 back in my roll and broke her in with a steak. Got some great colors all around. This one will definitely be getting some cute pizza all over. Off to a good start already though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s almost damascus.


----------



## blokey

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Got a Y Tanaka in blue 1 back in my roll and broke her in with a steak. Got some great colors all around. This one will definitely be getting some cute pizza all over. Off to a good start already though.


I love this knife, not only the steel, the grind is great too, easily my top cutter.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

blokey said:


> I love this knife, not only the steel, the grind is great too, easily my top cutter.


She is stellar


----------



## gentiscid

Fujiyama 210 mm Blue 2 Gyuto


----------



## mmiinngg

2 months since I decided to bring my moritaka nakiri to work since it didn't get a lot of love at home.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Ohhh yeah, the migoto Y Tanaka wide bevel is getting real sweet patina going for it now


----------



## M1k3

Tosa Nakiri. Most reactive knife I have.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Tosa Nakiri. Most reactive knife I have.View attachment 213006
> View attachment 213007


Aaaaaaah, it’s almost beige.


----------



## ahhactive

Tetsujin kasumi, cladding is extremely reactive


----------



## esoo

Spåre Apex Ultra. Pic doesn't really show the black that was left from it being used to mince herbs and left on the board


----------



## RRLOVER

I do Love some Spicy White


----------



## BillHanna

Nice mazaki


----------



## M1k3

Russell Green River


----------

